#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-04
<saispo> anyone can give me some help for building live cd ?
<saispo> i have this error :
<saispo> No filesystem for i386!
<saispo> ln: accessing `/home/eole/mirror/cdimage/scratch/eolefeisty/daily-live/live/i386.manifest': No such file or directory
<saispo> ln: accessing `/home/eole/mirror/cdimage/scratch/eolefeisty/daily-live/live/i386.manifest-desktop': No such file or directory
<saispo> mv: cannot stat `/home/eole/mirror/cdimage/scratch/eolefeisty/daily-live/tmp/feisty-i386/CD1/casper/filesystem.kernel-generic': No such file or directory
<saispo> make: *** [/home/eole/mirror/cdimage/scratch/eolefeisty/daily-live/tmp/feisty-i386/bootable-stamp]  Error 1
<saispo> ERROR WHILE BUILDING OFFICIAL IMAGES !!
<saispo> thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<cjwatson> saispo: you have to put the filesystem and auxiliary files somewhere appropriate; it would be easiest to read the source, really (grep for the tails of some of the files mentioned in your error messages)
<cjwatson> evand: if you haven't noticed, gutsy live CDs are up
<cjwatson> I'm grabbing one now to see how broken ubiquity is
<saispo> cjwatson: ok thanks, i try to build a livecd
<saispo> i will test this
<evand> cjwatson: just got up, so I hadn't noticed :).  Downloading now.
<cjwatson> saispo: have you read the customisation howto on help.ubuntu.com/community?
<cjwatson> we haven't published the live filesystem build script yet (although we will soon), so presumably you're customising rather than building-from-scratch at some level anyway
<saispo> not at this time, i just launch the command i already launch to build my custom alternate cd
<cjwatson> ok, I suggest reading the customisation howto
<cjwatson> we are not yet in a position where cdimage can build a whole live CD for you from scratch.
<saispo> will read, will try to adapt
<saispo> you think ubiquity is more appropriate ?
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: was the gtk-frontend functional yet?
<tepsipakki> for the alternative installer
<cjwatson> saispo: err - that's not relevant
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: functional (in Debian, at any rate), but not pretty
<cjwatson> saispo: ubiquity has nothing much to do with actually building the live filesystem/CD, aside from being one of the components that goes into it
<saispo> k
<saispo> i will investigate how to build a live-cd from debian-cd
<saispo> thanks
<cjwatson> you cannot
<saispo> ok
<cjwatson> the code to build the live filesystem is not there
<saispo> ok, will wait about you ? :)
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ok, but not in gutsy?
<cjwatson> as I said above, we're still in the process of publishing the code we use (sorry)
<cjwatson> there are other tools like live-helper or the gnewsense builder which may be able to do it with a bit of tweaking
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: no, I was going to but it would have taken quite a few main inclusion reports and I didn't have the energy or time at that point
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ah, ok :)
<saispo> cjwatson: i will wait your script, i prefer
<evand> cjwatson: still failing to find the loop device for me
<evand> the daily-live, that is
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, hadn't heard of that problem
<cjwatson> fancy digging into casper?
<evand> heh, I shall give it a shot, but I'm not sure how to test that, short of remastering the cd
<cjwatson> that's about all you can do
<cjwatson> oh, well
<cjwatson> if it's a simple-ish change, you can boot with break=top and edit the script on the fly
<evand> neat, ok
<cjwatson> you might have to edit it with sed; the initramfs isn't exactly set up for decent editing
<evand> oh and fyi, it's bug 118561
<cjwatson> "//filesystem.squashfs" is suspicious; that should be /casper/filesystem.squashfs
<cjwatson> ah no, red herring
<cjwatson> pretty odd, looks like the loop module isn't being loaded properly or something
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> or maybe some kind of race condition
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2072 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Remove stray references to ubiquity.settings.
<saispo> cjwatson: i read the "builder" of gnewsense, it's based on dapper
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2073 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Restore distribution() function used by bin/ubiquity, previously in
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  ubiquity.misc.
<cjwatson> saispo: yes
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2074 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Clean up some breakage from ubiquity.misc.ex -> ubiquity.misc.execute
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  renaming.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2075 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.16ubuntu2,
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  partman-partitioning 50ubuntu1, silo-installer 1.10ubuntu2.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2076 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.1
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1501 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/summary.py): * Make sure the summary question regex gets split properly.
<evand> there's more
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1502 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): * Fix typo in base frontend get_summary_device stub.
<evand> hrm, /etc/default/console-setup has disappeared.
<jetsaredim> cjwatson: ping
<jetsaredim> have some questions about how my changes should be setup
<jetsaredim> basically, I have about 5 pages to add to the installer for mythtv-related installations
<jetsaredim> the first page is something like: "would you like the typical mythtv install or custom"
<jetsaredim> and I'd like to be able to have the installer skip the rest of the pages if the user selects the default install
<jetsaredim> the other thing is that there are already meta-packages for the different types of installs
<evand> as soon as I can figure out what's causing that console-setup bug we'll have a fully functional installer (I skipped over it and the rest of the install completed just fine)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1503 ma/ (7 files in 5 dirs): Forgot to merge with trunk.
<cjwatson_> jetsaredim: have on_next_clicked go to the page you want, and conversely on_back_clicked
<jetsaredim> yep got it
<jetsaredim> actually
<cjwatson> sorry, weird network glitch
<jetsaredim> i asked all of these questions and someone else on the mythbuntu team had already done most of it
<jetsaredim> anyway
<jetsaredim> i asked evand to take a look at the changes, but you're more than welcome to as well
<cjwatson> evand: I think I might see the console-setup bug
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@cairhien ~/src/ubuntu/console-setup>$ tail -n1 console-setup-1.13ubuntu14/debian/config.proto
<cjwatson> fi
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@cairhien ~/src/ubuntu/console-setup>$ tail -n1 console-setup-1.16ubuntu2/debian/config.proto
<cjwatson> exit 0
<cjwatson> 'exit 0' there is bad - it exits the postinst too
<cjwatson> evand: yep, hack that off the end of /var/lib/dpkg/info/console-setup.config and it should work fine
<cjwatson> fixed in console-setup 1.16ubuntu3
<cjwatson> evand: push your branch and I can merge from it if you like
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-05
* #ubuntu-installer  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<evand> cjwatson: by the way, your fix worked, thanks!
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2077 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Evan
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2078 ubiquity/ (aclocal.m4 configure configure.ac): bump to 1.5.2
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2079 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.16ubuntu3.
<xivulon> Hi cjwatson, hi evand
<xivulon> Just wondering if there is anything you may require in the short term re lupin/wubi
<evand> xivulon: I don't believe so, but thank you for asking
<xivulon> there was one issue I forgot to mention last time
<xivulon> we noticed that users do hard boot more often than they should
<xivulon> hard boots are not tolerated too well in a nested file system
<xivulon> since data loss of the host fs can result in journal corruption
<xivulon> I was thinking about mounting all virtual disks with sync
<xivulon> and possibly tuning /proc/sys/vm/dirty_* to limit damage
<evand> xivulon: I see no reason not to, but cjwatson might want to comment
<xivulon> do you know any fs expert? I'd like to ask what parameter values might be reasonable
<xivulon> by the way I quickly looked at choices-c but did not find much info
<evand> xivulon: http://www.fifi.org/doc/debconf-doc/tutorial.html#AEN34, see "Localizing the templates file"
<evand> I have never done this myself, hwoever
<xivulon> Thanks evan
<xivulon> What I was thinkig of doing was to extract the localized string from template.dat and set that value
<evand> So long as the questions match up, that would be nice
<xivulon> So we keep preseed.cfg in english but the localized values are modified during installation
<cjwatson> erm, I thought that that value was preseedable in English
<cjwatson> regardless of current locale
<cjwatson> have you tried just preseeding it in English?
<cjwatson> (I could be wrong)
<cjwatson> the way you get a localised string at run-time is to use db_metaget whatever/the/template/name/is Description
<cjwatson> but I'd honestly rather make that sanely preseedable if it isn't
<cjwatson> Choices-C is one of a couple of approaches that can be used to make such things sanely preseedable
<cjwatson> it's not the only such approach, although it might be the one that's needed in this case
<xivulon> cjwatson, yes we are preseeding it in english
<xivulon> d-i netcfg/dhcp_options select Do not configure the network at this time
<cjwatson> right, my understanding is that that should work even if you're preseeding a different locale
<cjwatson> have you tested that and found that I'm wrong?
<xivulon> when I have a different locale I am thrown to interactive mode
<cjwatson> http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2006/09/msg00369.html describes the Choices-C facility; you really only need to know about it if you're writing d-i code
<cjwatson> ok, I guess I'm wrong
<cjwatson> that's a pain in the arse
<cjwatson> please file bugs any time you encounter such a problem, and attach the 'preseed' tag to them
<cjwatson> I would like to just fix those
<xivulon> choices-c would not apply to me but to translators of netcfg, correct?
<xivulon> shall I file the bug in https://launchpad.net/netcfg?
<cjwatson> it applies to developers of netcfg more than translators of netcfg, but yeah, sort of
<cjwatson> no, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg please
<cjwatson> argh
<xivulon> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/netcfg/ubuntu/annotate/cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070427142902-4thjrljc5ugswfmo?file_id=x_Arch_Librarian_%3Carch%40canonical.com%3E_Thu_Jul_14_10%3A56%3A59_2005_27164.0
<cjwatson> 19:33 <cjwatson> it applies to developers of netcfg more than translators of netcfg, but yeah, sort of
<cjwatson> 19:33 <cjwatson> no, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg please
<cjwatson> xivulon: ^--
<xivulon> cjwatson where do I add the [preseed]  tag in malone? Shall I put it in the summary?
<xivulon> cjwatson did you notice my comments about hard-reboot issues in wubi?
<xivulon> found
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/118834
<xivulon> have to go, ciao
<xivulon> cjwatson, I am testing the localization issue in preseed, but it seems fine on my machine
<btm_> where can I configure d-i to not run partman such that I can perform a multi-disk/lvm configuration for a preseed pxe install?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-06
<cjwatson> btm_: you can't really configure d-i to not run partman (at least, not without a great deal of expertise and pain), but I think feisty has enough of partman-auto-lvm and friends that you should be able to preseed partman-auto/method to lvm and use lvm preseeding
<cjwatson> but I have to confess I am not familiar with the details
<cjwatson> hmm, looks like it may not support multi-disk
<cjwatson> ok, that sucks - um, probably the easiest way would be to blat a script over the top of /var/lib/dpkg/info/partman-base.postinst that sets up the partitioning how you want it, mounts /target, sets up /target/etc/fstab, and exits without actually calling partman
<cjwatson> but "some assembly required"
<xivulon> cjwatson: disregard the bug report of today
<xivulon> that sounds like my hack
<xivulon> except mine was worse
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, please reject it then if you haven't already?
<btm_> cjwatson: thanks, I'll dig further.
<xivulon> cjwatson: ok
<btm_> the problem I'm having is finding a hook between download-installer and partman such that i can overwrite partman-base.postinst after anna-install runs. i was thinking about a udeb with a higher menu item and a postconf that would overwrite it, but it looks like that means I'll have to mangle the Packages file / Release / signatures as I don't see a way to get anna to install local udebs.
<mirkobuholzer> cjwatson: you mentioned in the auto install blueprint that preseeding should work but ubiquity will not skip the pages. I am trying to preseed with debconf-set-selections mypreseed.cfg . but cant see any of my settings in the ubiquity ui. any hint?
<mirkobuholzer> sorry i am a newbie, so please excuse any obvious questions...
<btm_> mirkobuholzer: any reason to not use d-i instead of ubiquity?
<cjwatson> btm_: it's not pretty, but you could use a preseed/early_install script to tack something onto the end of /var/lib/dpkg/info/download-installer.postinst that actually does the work
<cjwatson> mirkobuholzer: "should", but it wouldn't necessarily surprise me if it doesn't in places right now
<btm_> cjwatson: we're far beyond pretty here, here. thanks, it hadn't occured to me that udeb was pre-installed in the initrd.
<cjwatson> yup, has to be :)
<btm_> haha. right.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2080 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.2
<cjwatson> (I actually uploaded 1.5.2 a while back, but forgot to commit the changelog)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2081 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.5.3
<evand> heh
<evand> cjwatson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Contributing .  I started it while I was waiting for today's daily-live to finish downloading.  Let me know if you have any comments.
<evand> My idea is to walk through adding the ssh server support to Ubiquity
<evand> but I now realize that a d-i component would probably be overkill for that
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-07
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2082 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Drop into pdb.post_mortem on non-SyntaxError exceptions if the --pdb
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  option is given and ubiquity is running from a terminal.
<jetsaredim> cjwatson: ping
<evand> neat
<jetsaredim> ?
<evand> changes to ubiquity
<cjwatson> jetsaredim: sorry, today's really hectic for me
<jetsaredim> np
<jetsaredim> just wondering if you gave any thought to the possibility of the mythbuntu stuff ever getting back into the main ubiquity tree
<jetsaredim> after its fully reviewed and all that
<jetsaredim> of coarse
<cjwatson> if it's specific to mythtv, I think I would prefer that it remained separate until such time as ubiquity is much better prepared for plugins
<jetsaredim> i was thinking of modeling after m-a
<evand> I had explained to jetsaredim that you were waiting for the code to be more accepting extensions, but he wanted some clarification if that was on the horizon and what that entailed, as he brought up the idea of adding a --no-mythtv option
<evand> to extensions*
<jetsaredim> actually I was thinking more along the lines of an option to _enable_ myth
<jetsaredim> and by default it would be off
<evand> ah, my mistake
<jetsaredim> we only talked about it for like 2 seconds
<evand> indeed
<jetsaredim> i suppose it doesn't make a difference either way - as long as its turn-off-able
<cjwatson> jetsaredim: I think the UI changes are too difficult for us to maintain in the three at this point
<jetsaredim> ;)
<cjwatson> in the tree, I mean
<cjwatson> m-a was acceptable because it was going to be on by default and thus tested
<jetsaredim> ah
<jetsaredim> good point
<jetsaredim> so there's no point in bothering to put in the option
<cjwatson> honestly, I think at the moment it will actually be easier for you guys to maintain it out of tree, as you'll be able to commit directly without fear of breaking the core
<cjwatson> since right now the changes required to add extra pages are pretty intrusive
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2083 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Work around hang on PS3 by stopping various non-essential processes
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  first (LP: #106683).
<cjwatson> ^-- horrible
<cjwatson> evand: re pdb, thanks for the idea :)
<evand> cjwatson: re commit, thanks for making life easier on me :)
<jetsaredim> cjwatson: we noticed
<jetsaredim> its already pretty much working
<jetsaredim> its mostly in the glade file since we added like 6 pages
<jetsaredim> and there's a bunch of logic in gtkui
<jetsaredim> but other than that its mostly a d-i script
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2084 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: update bug number in comment
<jetsaredim> any idea when ubiquity will be at a point where this integration would be possible
<jetsaredim> i'm just dreading having to do merges on every ubiquity change
<cr3> the installation-guide-i386 package in gutsy still refers to feisty. I tried to report a bug for the installation-guide project in launchpad but it says that bugs are being tracked upstream. is that right or should I be reporting a bug against another project?
<cjwatson> don't worry, it's due for an update
<cjwatson> it hasn't been merged yet
<cjwatson> in any case, you don't report bugs about packages in Ubuntu against projects, you report them against source packages in Ubuntu ...
<cjwatson> evand: any luck with bug 118967?
<cjwatson> evand: it's worth noting that syslog messages vs. sys.stderr writes of the tracebacks might be out of order, so be careful about drawing inferences from that
<evand> no luck yet, but I will keep that in mind
<evand> I'll keep you posted on my progress
<cjwatson> cool
<cjwatson> could easily be just due to the excision of the old partitioner
<cjwatson> and the complicated merge of partman_auto into partman
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> (i.e. my foul-up)
<evand> well, way to go cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> hmm, it's also possible it's a change in qt
<cjwatson> I note that the KDE frontend does .setModel() before populating the model
<cjwatson> wonder if moving the .setModel() down to the end after population would fix it
<cjwatson> I don't know what's calling PartitionTreeModel.index, but from the lack of traceback beyond that it must be something inside qt
<cjwatson> I've resorted to reading Qt source in the past
<evand> by the way, I agree with you on the odd nature of the pyqt bindings.
<cjwatson> if you can reproduce it, it might be worth moving the traceback dumps to syslog temporarily to get better ordering
<cjwatson> it's the seemingly random argument order that upsets me most, I think :)
<evand> curious...now I can't reproduce the bug
* evand investigates
<cjwatson> but you could earlier?
<cjwatson> could be racy ...
<evand> oh, I'm working on a different VM
<evand> as the other one was tied up in ubiquity-automation poking
<evand> the only difference would be the partition table, afaik
<evand> but I suppose that's enough :)
<cjwatson> my first thought was that it might happen with blank partition tables, but that doesn't seem to be the case here
<evand> it did for me
<evand> when I tried a blank table
<evand> lets see
<evand> hrmm, nope, now it doesn't (still a different vm though)
<cjwatson> it would be nice to know what the index being passed in is
<cjwatson> whether it's zero or small-int or random-junk
<evand> oh, I stand corrected.  It may be triggering it after all
<evand> heh, sorry about that
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-08
<evand> index to what?
<cjwatson> one of the functions in the traceback is index()
<cjwatson> PartitionModel.index that is
<cjwatson> it's an index into the model that backends onto the treeview
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2085 ubiquity/bin/ (ubiquity ubiquity-wrapper): PS3: fix removal of processes from GNOME session
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2086 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-wrapper: PS3: stop hplip too (thanks, Chris Jones)
<jetsaredim> can someone tell me what environment the reconfigure function gets called in?
<xivulon> Hi evand have you started working on the installer for windows?
<xyzz> hi
<xyzz> can i somwhow manage to skip root partition format checking?
<xyzz> i already tryed to comment out that parts of code in ubiquity, but id doesn't seem to do any difference
<cjwatson> xyzz: what release of Ubuntu?
<xyzz> 7.04
<cjwatson> xyzz: ok, what exactly is going wrong?
<xyzz> ok, i have already partioned system, and the partition i want to use as '/' already contains some data, but instaler wont continue, util i mark that as "format"
<cjwatson> that's correct, and it really means it
<cjwatson> that check is there because I got hundreds of bugs about various exciting kinds of breakage that happen when the check is bypassed
<xyzz> i know :]  but that is not something i want
<cjwatson> xyzz: you can remove /lib/partman/check.d/12system_partitions_formatted; just don't even think about filing a bug if it goes wrong :)
<xyzz> when i changed validation.py, while running from instalation media, it just doesnt made any diffenrence
<cjwatson> validation.py is only used for the old advanced partitioner, which is mostly dead
<xyzz> ah, so thats why ... :] 
<xyzz> thanx, i will try it
<cjwatson> please back up that data first if it's at all important
<xyzz> i just dont have any place to backup
<xyzz> directory is set to 000 and also may not conflict with any other
<xyzz> and this way of upgrading i am using since 5.04
<cjwatson> well, 5.04 didn't contain ubiquity, so you can't have been using ubiquity to do it back then
<cjwatson> I simply cannot offer any guarantee and cannot be held responsible if it goes wrong, that's all
<cjwatson> we recommend using the upgrade tool instead
<xyzz> yes, i know
<xyzz> but i dont think, that thare is anything, that can go wrong, just because of that :] 
<cjwatson> well, don't say I didn't try to warn you
<xivulon> cjwatson, how is the development of the windows installer organized? what branches are used (other than ubiquity I assume)? I have almost finished with wubi and can now dedicate more time to the project
<cjwatson> xivulon: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment may help as far as the code into which lupin will need to be merged is concerned
<cjwatson> ubiquity's a much later step
<cjwatson> (well, aside from developing ubiquity-automation, which needs to happen in parallel)
<xivulon> In the blueprint I have split down the work to do, and probably there port is not going to be that heavy
<xivulon> cjwatson, any plan for the windows frontend? Do we keep current wubi rebranding and ripping off the username/password which is asked by ubiquity?
<cjwatson> I haven't had time to think about it yet
<cjwatson> I am still neck-deep in doing performance reviews and other wok
<cjwatson> work
<xivulon> I was thinking of reusing the oem mode
<cjwatson> !
<cjwatson> I *suppose*, but I'm not sure that's really the place to start
<cjwatson> oem mode is really pretty different and it needs a lot of work anyway
<xivulon> what I meant is an interface like oem-config-gtk for username/password and possibly other items
<cjwatson> that interface is ubiquity, probably skipping some pages
<cjwatson> unless you mean an interface in Windows
<xivulon> I guessed so
<cjwatson> that comes back to the issue of duplicating validation checks
<xivulon> what are you referring to exactly?
<cjwatson> can we talk about this next week?
<cjwatson> I cannot do this today
<xivulon> absolutely
<cjwatson> I got about five hours sleep and have about twelve hours' worth of work to do today
<xivulon> that sounds familiar
<xivulon> talk to you next week then
<xyzz> cjwatson thanks, everything went just fine
<evand> arr, I missed him
<evand> you have a sharp eye, cjwatson.  It was setting the model before populating it, thus causing the crash.  Patch to arrive shortly.
<cjwatson> what a fluke :-)
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> I think that stands a chance of being a Qt bug as well, you know ..
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1504 ma/ (10 files in 5 dirs): Merge with trunk.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1505 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Set the partition model after populating it in the KDE UI
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  (LP: #118967).
<evand> hrmm
<evand> cjwatson: I know today is insanely busy for you, but whenever you have a free moment next, is there any reason why dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive wouldn't work in an _apply script? Asking on behalf of the mythbuntu developers.
<jetsaredim> doh
<jetsaredim> belay that question :)
<ka1>  hello, someone know how can I use grub-installer before base-installer-udeb in d-i  ?
<btm_> ka1: grub-installer probably needs kernel installer complete to create your configuration file, so that sounds like a dependency issue.
<ka1> ok I will take a look but I already have kernel, I think it's about /dev because grub-install don't find bios drives for hd0 because /dev/hda1 is something like /dev/disc0bus0part1
<evand> ...d-i hasn't used devfs for a while now, afaik
<cjwatson> not since edgy
<cjwatson> you cannot run grub-installer before base-installer
<cjwatson> if you're trying to reinstall grub, use expert mode
<cjwatson> er, sorry
<cjwatson> use rescue mode, I mean
<btm_> netcfg really should bring the interfaces up earlier, there isn't enough time before ethtool runs.
<cjwatson> uh? ethtool is used to decide which interfaces to bring up
<cjwatson> well, which ones to keep up
<cjwatson> it runs strictly after interfaces are brought up, synchronously, so I don't get what you mean about not enough time
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-09
<btm_> it brings up the interfaces, sleeps briefly, then checks for the link. it's missing my interfaces because often the autonegotiation isn't complete before ethtool-lite runs.
<btm_> sometimes it takes up to five seconds for link though, and that's with spanning-tree disabled. Far too long to wait per interface. I think udev rules and forcing the interface will have to do.
<cjwatson> oh, interesting
<cjwatson> yes, it does usleep(25)
<cjwatson> 250
<cjwatson> I wonder if there's a better event-driven way to do that ...
<cjwatson> evand: feel like preparing the next gutsy upload when you're ready?
<evand> cjwatson: I don't follow.  Upload of what, ubiquity?
<cjwatson> evand: procedure (assuming you're already ./autogen.sh'ed) is 'debian/rules update', check and commit result of that, 'dch -r' but don't commit yet, 'debuild -S', debdiff resulting source package against previous one in the archive and check that it's all OK; if it is, 'debcommit --release', sign, upload
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> for the time being "sign, upload" => "send source package to me for sponsorship"
<cjwatson> it's a bit of extra work for me in the short term, but I think it'd be good if you took on preparing uploads early
<evand> gotcha.  Did you want to get any more changes in there before I attempted this?
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> I don't have anything pending, but there's no rush either
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2087 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py): merge from Evan
<cjwatson> just whenever it's convenient
<evand> ok, great.  I'll let you know how it goes then.
<cjwatson> cool
* cjwatson -> bed
<cjwatson> oh, and after upload, bump version in configure.ac, ./autogen.sh, commit
<cjwatson> I always forget that bit
<cjwatson> evand: remind me to review those d-i merges you were doing next week, too
<evand> will do'
<btm_> the ethtool problem is due to the tg3 driver being lame. works fine on e100 (link status can be determined while interface is down)
<brokendrone> I have some questions about ubuntu
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-02
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r914 hardy-proposed/ (9 files in 4 dirs): Move to 2.6.24-17 kernels.
<evand> re 224446> sounds reasonable (and yikes bzr is going slow today).
<cjwatson> I'm concerned that there is no ubiquity upload to hardy-proposed yet
<cjwatson> do you need help?
<evand> I should be ok, I'm just dealing with bzr weirdness at the moment, then I'll take care of uploading it.
<cjwatson> ok
<evand> cjwatson: Should I add hardy-proposed to the hardy-proposed version of ubiquity's sources.list?
<cjwatson> I think so
<cjwatson> I think there are a few differences
<evand> ok
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r915 hardy-proposed/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> debian-installer: * Reinstate Fabio's changes from dapper-updates:
<CIA-1> debian-installer:  - Build against non-release pockets matching the sources.list on the
<CIA-1> debian-installer:  buildd.
<CIA-1> debian-installer:  - Dump the generated sources.list.udeb to the build log.
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r914 ubuntu/ (5 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-1> debian-installer: Bump hd-media image size to 800MB so that Ubuntu ISO images fit on them
<CIA-1> debian-installer: (LP: #225402).
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r916 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: version number for hardy-proposed
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r917 hardy-proposed/ (5 files in 5 dirs): merge from trunk
<evand> hrm, "nominate for release" on LP seems to be broken.
<cjwatson> has been working for me - what's up with it?
<evand> weird, nevermind it's working now.  One of the bugs I was working with would go to a 404-type page when I clicked on that option but I can't reproduce it now.
<cjwatson> are you going to include a translations update
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> (I think you should) if so, watch out for the German one - I included a manual fix there for a frequently-reported mistake on the front page, which may need to be reapplied
<evand> ok, will do
<saispo> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.hardy/ is up2date ?
<cjwatson> I imagine so, why?
<cjwatson> it's updated by a cron job and generally left along
<cjwatson> alone
<saispo> because in STRUCTURE you use an "include platform.hardy"
<cjwatson> though it's better to use the ones on bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.hardy/ if possible
<saispo> but no see where is it :)
<cjwatson> yes, that's correct
<cjwatson> /seeds/platform.hardy/
<cjwatson> it's including a whole other seed collection
<saispo> where can i found it ?
<cjwatson> use your imagination with what I just said and the URL you started with :)
<saispo> thks :)
<saispo> i will not use the first i posted :)
<cjwatson> it should work fine ...
<saispo> hmmm
<saispo> will try
<cjwatson> that's where germinate in hardy points by default
<cjwatson> (unless you use --bzr in which case it goes to bazaar.launchpad.net)
<saispo> yes but i include one file for my personnal packages
<saispo> all work, thks cjwatson :)
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r915 ubuntu/build/config/ (4 files in 4 dirs): do a better job of increasing hd-media to 800MB
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r918 hardy-proposed/build/config/ (4 files in 4 dirs): merge from trunk
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r919 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.1
<evand> just waiting on the translations download link from LP.
<evand> FWIW, the manual fix for de.po appears to no longer be necessary.
<evand> ugh, I missed the RAW*SIZE change for ubiquity 1.8.8.
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235374/+nominate - 404
<evand> does it work for anyone else?
<mario_limonciell> yeah i get a 404 too
<mario_limonciell> try off edge maybe?
<evand> no such luck
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2685 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.9.0
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2686 ubiquity/debian/po/ (21 files): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2687 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.0
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2688 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.9.1
<mpt> evand, did you report that LP problem already?
<evand> mpt: negative
<evand> should I, or do you know if they're already aware of it?
<mpt> evand, ah, never mind, it's reported as bug 176492
<evand> ah, indeed
<greearb> So, I fixed the generation of the md5sums.txt file so that it ignored some files that were transient...now my custom live CD passes the md5sum check.
<greearb> but, it still fails to install..claiming that there is an IO error and the HD and/or CD is corrupt.
<greearb> I tried two different machines (and different CDs), with same results.
<greearb> is there any way to get an idea of exactly what file it is trying to muck with when the error occurs?
<evand> greearb: it should SUBST in the filename in the question before it gets asked.
<greearb> sorry, that made no sense to me :)
<evand> oh, actually, nevermind I'm wrong.
<greearb> ubiquity gets to about 80% of copying files, then it dies...I used a verbose flag to get a log file, but it doesn't show any file specifics
<greearb> I assume some underlying tool is reporting errors...but not sure how to get at more specific error messages.
<evand> It currently only reports the filename when the checksumming failed, not on any other file copy method.
<evand> For the purposes of testing, you could modify /usr/share/ubiquity/scripts/install.py as such:
<evand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16460/
<greearb> I don't think it's a checksumming problem...it seems more like when it's actually trying to copy files?
<greearb> ok, I see
<evand> greearb: I think I may have confused you.  I was saying that in terms of all of the copying errors ubiquity currently reports, it only displays the filename in the case of a MD5 mismatch on copy error
<greearb> can I do this mod on a live cd after booting it, or do I have to respin the cd with this change?
<evand> you can modify it in the live environment
<greearb> ok, thanks..will give that a try right after lunch
<evand> you're welcome
<greearb> looks like /var/lib/scrollkeeper/TOC/1644 - 1651 are corrupted
<greearb> IO errors trying to do much of anything with them
<cjwatson> not an installer problem
<cjwatson> oh, sorry
<cjwatson> I completely ignored the context, so please ignore me ...
<greearb> probably not :)
<cjwatson> the md5sum check is not unfortunately 100% accurate
<cjwatson> seems that normal use of the live CD tends to trip slightly different sets of problems
<greearb> might consider adding that dbg patch pasted earlier when -d is used..very useful for these types of problems
<greearb> maybe the md5 is just fine, but the image was packed up wrong?
<greearb> ie, isofs or something else is funky?
<greearb> I need to check my build image too..maybe it is funky
<greearb> for that matter, have the installer print out the file name that failed
<cjwatson> greearb: isofs> in theory possible, but staggeringly unlikely
<cjwatson> greearb: if that were the case, everyone would have the same problem, and that isn't the case
<cjwatson> and even discounting that, bear in mind that the md5 checker mounts the image and walks through it file by file checking md5sums
<cjwatson> so it would surely suffer from the same problems
<greearb> the md5 checker just seems to check the compressed file-system
<greearb> (and some other files on teh CDROM)
<cjwatson> right, you mean squashfs then rather than isofs
<greearb> right, sorry about that
<cjwatson> so that is certainly possible in theory, but it would be very odd for it to manifest on just a few files
<greearb> yes, it is likely my bug for now...will know more when I get a chance to look at the source image on my HD.
<cjwatson> maybe we should have the md5 checker mount the squashfs as well and walk through it
<cjwatson> might stand more chance of exercising identical bugs
<greearb> then you have to create md5sums differently..and many files can change legitimately, so that might be tricky to do right
<greearb> maybe could somehow detect all files that came straight from a .deb and use .deb's md5sums (assuming it has such) to very only those files?
<greearb> still could have false positives..but should ignore some obvious ones at least.
<cjwatson> deb sort of has md5sums though only by policy not mandated by the format (so they aren't complete)
<cjwatson> that would definitely be complicated for people who decide to make cowboy changes though, which is common enough (heck, done it myself)
<cjwatson> probably best stick with what we've got
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r920 hardy-proposed/ (34 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<greearb> nod
<greearb> only thing I'd ask for at this point is better error message letting user know what file failed and where source could not be read or dest could not be written.
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r921 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.2
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r466 hardy-proposed/debian/ (58 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r467 hardy-proposed/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.37.2
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r468 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.37.2
<greearb> ok, so if I look at the uncompressed live-cd tree (ie, before squashfs is built, etc), then the scrollkeeper files look fine
<greearb> but, if I mount the live-cd image generated from this, and mount the squashfs inside it, then I get the IO errors when looking at the file
<greearb> so, it's not bad CD media, at least, as there is no CD involved at this point
<greearb> looks like removing scrollkeeper removes the entire desktop :P
<cjwatson> interesting
<cjwatson> maybe you've hit another corner case in squashfs? we had one a while back that was basically dependent on image size ...
<greearb> I'm not too sure how to debug that part much further..any ideas?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-03
<cjwatson> probably need to chat with #ubuntu-kernel ...
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-04
<ganes> i am getting error while making a live cd
<ganes> i installed casper on my system , casper is not helping to boot from cd , what to do what may be the error
<gan> i am getting error while booting from cd ( is a customised cd which taken from ubuntu repo
<gan> i am getting error while booting from live cd ( is a customised cd which taken from ubuntu repo
<cr3> is casper used on the live cd, alternate or both?
<evand> just the live cd
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-06
<xivulon> any idea when the hardy dailys will be available again?
<ababajim> Hello.  Is this the right forum to ask a question regarding Ubuntu installation?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-07
<mpt> ababajim, if you mean a question about using the installer, #ubuntu is probably a better place. This channel is about installer development.
<ababajim> ok, thanks.  i'll try that
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-08
<xivulon> evand, I was expecting the patch to 230716 on the ISO but it is not there. Is it because of 230703?
<xivulon> In case can we split the patches and or explicitly skip ext3 in 230703?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-01
<CIA-66> partman-base: evand * r156 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-base.templates): Use ext4 as the default filesystem for new partitions.
<CIA-66> partman-base: evand * r157 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 129ubuntu8
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-02
<CIA-9> hw-detect: cjwatson * r114 ubuntu/ (29 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 1.72
<__algol__> Hi! can anyone here help me with the casper's live CD boot process?
<cjwatson> perhaps, what's the question?
<__algol__> well, I would like to make a live USB with the filesystem.squashfs on some other directory, but I can't figure out how
<cjwatson> you mean some directory other than /casper? why?
<__algol__> yep, cause I want to have more then one live system in that USB pen
<cjwatson> hmm, you'll have difficulty with the installer there too I expect
<cjwatson> you could use multiple containing filesystems rather than changing the directory name
<cjwatson> casper supports a UUID to (effectively) specify the filesystem to use
<__algol__> well, I don't care about the installer, I just want the live system...
<cjwatson> right now there's no way to specify a different directory short of hacking the code; I think using multiple containing filesystems (i.e. multiple partitions on the stick) and using UUIDs to control which gets used might be easier
<__algol__> hmmm... maybe but I would like to have it this way so that I can easly change the live systems I carry on my USB pen
<__algol__> I know that on gentoo has a "subdir" boot param and on debian I has "live-media-path", but what about ubuntu?
<cjwatson> like I say, it doesn't right now, although I can probably suck in the change from Debian
<cjwatson> but that won't help you for existing releases
<__algol__> I did something near it by using "iso-scan/filename" param, but it makes it a very slow boot process, as it has to read the whole iso
<__algol__> the thing is that debian uses other boot script...
<__algol__> do you know about the "iso-scan/filename" param?
<cjwatson> I do, but it isn't relevant to you
<cjwatson> it's for use by the alternate/server installer, not the live CD boot process
<cjwatson> Debian's live CD boot script is a derivative of Ubuntu's, so changes are portable
<__algol__> well, it did the trick for me
<__algol__> the live system booted with no problem when I used it
<__algol__> iso-scan/filename=/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<__algol__> but I had to copy the iso file to that path, of corse
<cjwatson> oh, well lupin does support it
<cjwatson> but in that case it's only intended for use by wubi
<__algol__> yep, thats in that script
<__algol__> I didn't use wubi... I started it with gurb
<__algol__> *grub
<cjwatson> I realise that, I just said it's only *intended* for use by wubi
<__algol__> :)
<cjwatson> you can use it if you like, it's just not really a great approach
<cjwatson> (for this case)
<__algol__> I think you are right, that's why I'm still asking of other method :)
<cjwatson> there is no method built into casper right now
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r630 trunk/ (debian/changelog debian/manpage/casper.7 scripts/casper):
<CIA-9> casper: * Port from Debian (thanks, Daniel Baumann):
<CIA-9> casper:  - Added live-media-path as suggested by Jordi Pujol.
<cjwatson> ^- that commit to karmic adds one
<__algol__> ??
<cjwatson> but you'll still have to use something else for older releases; iso-scan/filename will probably do OK
<__algol__> you are saying that you asked for future realeses to support "live-media-path" param?
<__algol__> so, for oldler realeses there is only two ways... iso-scan/filename, and change the script myself...
<__algol__> think I will choose the first :)
<__algol__> *releases
<__algol__> does "iso-scan/filename" param make the system load entierly from the iso?
<cjwatson> no, I'm saying that I *made* future releases support that parameter
<cjwatson> yes, it does
<__algol__> so, I don't need any other file to boot?
<cjwatson> you probably need the initramfs in place
<__algol__> like vmlinuz, initrd.gz?
<__algol__> initramfs ? , initrd.gz?
<__algol__> of corse I need  initrd.gz, the boot script is there....
<__algol__> that way I will need just two files, ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso, vmlinuz and initrd.gz, right?
<__algol__> wrong! that't three files LOL
<__algol__> is the "preseed" file needed for the live system or just in the instalation process?
<cjwatson> just the installation process
<cjwatson> initrd.gz is an initramfs these days, but you're unlikely to care about the distinction (which is why we never bothered renaming the file)
<__algol__> ok, thanks alot for the help
<__algol__> I'm impressed for the quickness of the acceptance of kind of a suggestion like the "live-media-path" param...
<__algol__> have you actually coded it already?
<cjwatson> __algol__: the message you saw from CIA-9 was a commit message, i.e. code
<__algol__> great! you'r realy quick then :)
<__algol__> so, I could download the new CVS version and make a new intrd.gz, for my USB pen ;)
<cjwatson> well, it's not cvs, but sure, I guess so; but only if you know your way around very well
<__algol__> ...in witch script is it?
<__algol__> casper, ok
<__algol__> sorry
<__algol__> I just can't find the source code, but I guess it would be just following some steps from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cjwatson> suppose so
<__algol__> :( went to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/casper/+changelog, but can't find it... but now I know that you use bazaar ;)
<evand> it hasn't been uploaded yet
<cjwatson> you can find the code from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/casper/trunk if you're desperate
<evand> you'll have to branch casper (bzr checkout lp:casper casper.ubuntu)
<evand> ah
<CarlFK> I am trying to run the net installer in xen, but I get: Error: (2, 'Invalid kernel', 'elf_xen_note_check: ERROR: Will only load images built for the generic loader or Linux images')
<__algol__> well, not desperate... I was just couriose to see the changes you have made :) I think I would die if I didn't :)
<__algol__> Thank a lot again!
<__algol__> bye, hve to go back to work...
<__algol__> nice talking to you!
<CIA-9> hw-detect: cjwatson * r115 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-03
<CIA-9> pkgsel: cjwatson * r143 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-9> pkgsel: Add support for setting pkgsel/language-packs to "ALL", to install
<CIA-9> pkgsel: everything available on the installation media (LP: #371470).
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3263 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Add support for setting pkgsel/language-packs to "ALL", to install
<CIA-9> ubiquity: everything available on the installation media.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3264 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): Install block-attr from debian-installer-utils 1.68.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3265 ubiquity/debian/changelog: bug closure for pkgsel/language-packs change
<baba_> hi, thanks cj for email reply
<baba_> im working on it...
<twb> A RHEL weenie was telling me recently how it's a great thing that the RHEL installer will ask you ALL the questions up front, and then do all the work
<twb> This means you can answer questions then go to lunch, instead of having five minutes of waiting here and there
<twb> Are there any plans to do something along those lines in d-i?
<soren> Is it possible (using preseeding) to avoid installing recommends by default in the installed system?
<cjwatson> twb: Not as such. We try to ask questions as early as possible when we can, but asking *everything* up-front would be a total rearchitecture.
<twb> cjwatson: that's what I figured.
<cjwatson> soren: Only by writing out apt configuration from one of the general scripting hooks.
<twb> Ooh, good idea.
<twb> I was gonna just say "run aptitude -R in the post-command"
<soren> cjwatson: That's what I figured. Would you be opposed to adding a hook to do it from apt-setup (or whereever you feel it belongs)?
<cjwatson> soren: apt-setup would be OK, I think
<soren> twb: I mean by default.
<cjwatson> though I'd prefer to run that through Debian
<twb> Right now u-server has a 20 minute gap at one point, installing the base packages.  Then there's a few more questions before it installs stuff from the net.  That's a kinda sucky delay.
<soren> cjwatson: Does Debian install recommends by default these days?
<cjwatson> soren: yes
<soren> Oh. I didn't realise.
<cjwatson> twb: that's mainly apt-setup. It would be possible to pull that back, I think - it just needs some work
<twb> Perhaps because the "base" is much bigger for ubuntu-standard than in Debian?
<cjwatson> well, no, we know that that particular case is awkward in Debian too
<twb> Fair enough.
<cjwatson> the technical reason it's like that right now is that some of the bits of apt-setup's interaction require apt to be available
<cjwatson> which means that at the moment the base system has to be installed
<cjwatson> we'd need to split it into two pieces
<cjwatson> I think there's an Ubuntu bug for that - it's certainly a back-burner thing I've wanted to fix for a while
<soren> cjwatson: The use case is JeOS (aka "Minimal install"). It's a bit of a stretch to call it "Just enough Operating System" or "Minimal install", when it's really quite a bit more than that.
<cjwatson> soren: sure, I think it's entirely reasonable to want to turn it off there
<twb> BTW, who decides (and how) what packages are hard (Depends) and soft (Recommends) dependencies in ubuntu-minimal and -standard metapackages?
<cjwatson> twb: core developers
<soren> cjwatson: Great, that was going to be my next question. :)
<twb> soren: minimal install is what debootstrap gives you.  Unless you want a kernel and bootloader, too? ;-)
<cjwatson> twb: the general philosophy is described in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.karmic/revision/912
<twb> Thanks.
<soren> twb: I'm thinking "Minimal install" as offered by the installer's "F4 menu".
<cjwatson> we try to avoid Recommends in minimal, since debootstrap doesn't really implement Recommends handling in the same way as everything else
<twb> cjwatson: that seems to be about the -desktop metapackage?
<cjwatson> in fact we have no recommends in minimal right now
<cjwatson> twb: the general idea is the same
<twb> OK.
<twb> I remember now!
<twb> I was annoyed because ubuntu-standard pulled in udev, which was annoying in my OpenVZ virtual environment.
<cjwatson> I don't think there'll be much support for moving udev to Recommends. Too much of the world relies on it now.
<twb> No, it was klogd that was the most annoying one, because it just hung inside the VE
<cjwatson> I wonder if rsyslog will be happier
<twb> I basically wanted to be able to say "just give me a standard-y install base... but not the stuff for running on real hardware!"
<twb> It doesn't really matter, because I knew how to mangle around such things with e.g. policy-rc.d
<cjwatson> really, our approach should be for the packages needed on real hardware to not break in virtual environments
<cjwatson> it works out a lot simpler in the long run
<twb> cjwatson: oh definitely :-)
<twb> "Bzzt! I am in a VE, so I will noop."
<cjwatson> always complicated by virtual environments usually deliberately making it hard to tell whether you're in one or not, of course
<twb> Hehe
<twb> Could at least check for /proc/user_beancounters, for OpenVZ
<twb> Or the uname for Xen?
<twb> No /proc fucks up the Sun Java installer royally, because it relies on /proc/self/exe :-///
<cjwatson> well, that's the problem, you have to go round whackamoling every single case
<twb> Yeah, true
<cjwatson> better, if possible, to try to fail gracefully if hardware appears to not be there
<twb> Having said that, most stuff does full (para-)virtualization except xen and openvz.
<twb> Possibly even xen
<twb> But with OpenVZ you can *see* e.g. /dev/sda or /proc/kmem, and root appears to own it, but you can't open it.
<twb> I'll be happier when we can roll out KVM here...
<twb> Another thing I just noticed
<twb> When I hit F6 and change/add vga=790 instead of splash, in an ubuntu-server install...
<twb> I add it AFTER the -- arg.  Isn't that supposed to make it end up in grub's menu.lst?
<twb> (This is with 8.04.2.)
<cjwatson> vga= is explicitly filtered out because it used to be added by gfxboot by default in some cases, and most people using it just in order to make the installer look better don't realise that it breaks suspend/resume
<twb> Ah, I didn't know that, either, since I tend not to suspend my servers :-)
<twb> Is video=vesafb also filtered out?
<twb> cjwatson: is video=vesafb also filtered out?
<cjwatson> no (which may or may not be a mistake, but the relevant bit here historically is that gfxboot never added that option)
<cjwatson> twb: suspending servers is getting increasingly popular as people realise that their datacentres have small cities' worth of electricity requirements, so I think if anything it deserves increasing consideration
<twb> Eheh, my servers provide services to inmates.
<twb> Suspended server --> riots, or so I'm told.
<twb> Could probably go off overnight, though...
<cjwatson> wake-on-LAN may be your friend
<twb> Boy, that would make my boss's head spin
<soren> twb: It's usually used if you have many identical machines to handle peak load, but only need a few during off hours.
<twb> PXE boot roms in the clients waking up the server, which DHCPACKs them
<twb> soren: nod.
<Daviey> or use nvram-wakeup
<Daviey> (if compatiable)
<shtylman> cjwatson: when will the grub2 move be made? early on like alpha2? or later in the cycle? (and what will happend to those that have installed karmic with grub1 (from alpha1) and just do a basic apt-get dist-upgrade? will that go smoothly or do they have to reinstall
<cjwatson> fairly early on, I hope - I was just looking at the merge
<cjwatson> people who are already running grub1 will get the usual grub2 upgrade path - you get an extra menu item letting you chain-load grub2, and explaining how to upgrade permanently if you want
<shtylman> gotcha...was just curious :)
 * cjwatson -> slightly buried in merges
<CIA-9> user-setup: cjwatson * r179 ubuntu/ (74 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.26
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<CIA-9> user-setup: cjwatson * r180 ubuntu/debian/ (68 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-9> user-setup: Rearrange our templates file to put all Ubuntu-specific entries at the
<CIA-9> user-setup: end, to simplify future merges.
<CIA-9> user-setup: cjwatson * r181 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog functions.sh):
<CIA-9> user-setup: Drop compatibility for passwd/allow-password-empty, as promised in the
<CIA-9> user-setup: changelog for 1.23ubuntu14.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r101 usb-creator/ (12 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Initial work to begin KDE interface for usb-creator. Not usable at this point.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Major re-write of kde_frontend.py (pure copy of gtk_frontend.py) will be required.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r102 usb-creator/debian/rules: Fix rules file. supposed to add -kde not -gtk
<CIA-9> user-setup: cjwatson * r182 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.26ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-04
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r631 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-9> casper: Tail casper.log and show its messages during boot (thanks, Michal
<CIA-9> casper: Suchanek; LP: #363886).
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r632 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.177
<twb> If I do a three-disk install with 3-node RAID1 /boot and the rest RAID5 and LVM, grub is used.
<twb> Is grub installed on all three disks, or only the first one?
<twb> (This is with d-i from the ubuntu-server 8.04.1 CD.)
<_ruben> just the first disk, from what i recall
<twb> Is that considered a bug?
<_ruben> could be
<soren> cjwatson: Have you ever used the web frontend for Debconf?
<cjwatson> for about five seconds once several years ago
<soren> cjwatson: Ok. I have a web(-like) interface from whence I'll need to let a user configure packages (by answering debconf questions). I was thinking of embedding the debconf web frontend (with some CSS applied to it, so it's less hideous) in an iframe. Another alternative would be to somehow arrange for debconf to speak directly to the my interface and basically implement a new frontend in some sort of AJAX-y fashion.
<soren> Which makes you cringe less? :)
<cjwatson> the former
<soren> Good :)
<soren> ..although a debconf "frontend" that simply tunnels debconf somewhere else is somewhat interesting. You could be managing a server over SSH, and get asked debconf questions on a local GNOME debconf frontend.
<soren> cjwatson: Do you know if anyone has tried something like that?
<soren> "tunnels debconf" as in "tunnels the debconf wire protocol", I mean.
<cjwatson> it's called "passthrough"
<cjwatson> ish, anyway ...
<cjwatson> I don't know that anyone's tried the specific thing you suggest although I believe all the pieces are there
<soren> Oh, yes, there it is. Interesting.
<cjwatson> passthrough is used very heavily by the installer for various nefarious purposes
<cjwatson> which all require keeping extremely careful track of which file descriptors go where, often on paper :-)
<jerroome> hi
<jerroome> i'using preseed to install ubuntu on a pool of machines
<jerroome> I would like to set up a few repositories inside preseed
<cjwatson> jerroome: as in, extra lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cjwatson> ?
<jerroome> I use apt-setup/local0/repository for the first
<jerroome> I saw you could use apt-setup/local1 etc
<cjwatson> yep
<jerroome> but the second isn't taken into account
<jerroome> at least, that's what it looks like
<cjwatson> err, really? could I see your preseed file (feel free to obscure passwords) and the syslog from the installation attempt?
<cjwatson> (if the installation completed, it'll be in /var/log/installer/syslog)
<jerroome> but it doesn't complete, it fails while installing packages
<jerroome> should I paste my preseed file here ?
<cjwatson> please don't paste things into IRC
<cjwatson> use paste.ubuntu.com or similar
<cjwatson> you can paste something there and it'll give you a URL, which you can paste here
<jerroome> ok, just give me a sec
<jerroome> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/188147/
<cjwatson> jerroome: what version of Ubuntu are you installing?
<cjwatson> jerroome: it looks OK, but can I see your installer syslog so that I can look for errors there?
<jerroome> as the install fails, I can't give it to you
<cjwatson> that simply isn't true
<cjwatson> you can use 'save debug logs' from the installer main menu to extract it
<jerroome> it is based on 8.04 server
<cjwatson> or you can run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' from a terminal, and then you can scp the file to another machine
<cjwatson> in the installer environment, it's /var/log/syslog
<jerroome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/188151/
<jerroome> is syslog
<jerroome> from save debug logs
<cjwatson> so it certainly looks as though it's taken apt-setup/local1/repository into account
<cjwatson> lots of errors about http://192.168.100.2/install/dists/hardy/ being busted in one way or another; maybe you should use a proper mirror for that bit?
<cjwatson> 2894 Jun  4 10:25:22 in-target: Impossible de trouver le paquet Database
<cjwatson> it's *very* unusual to have a package name begin with a capital letter
<cjwatson> unheard of
<cjwatson> in fact, policy explicitly forbids it
<cjwatson> so that's probably why it breaks ...
<cjwatson> "Package names must consist only of lower case letters (a-z), digits (0-9), plus (+) and minus (-) signs, and periods (.). They must be at least two characters long and must start with an alphanumeric character."
<jerroome> ok, I didn't know
<jerroome> I will change that
<cjwatson> not certain that that's the problem, of course, but it's a good possibility
<cjwatson> also, from an installer shell after the failed installation, 'cat /target/etc/apt/sources.list' to see if it really did add that second local repository
<cjwatson> should be easy to see
<jerroome> yes, it's added
<jerroome> you're right
<jerroome> postgresql Database is a preseed file generation problem
<jerroome> it isn't even a package, king of noobish :)
<jerroome> kind of
<jerroome> I'm trying a new install
<jerroome> isn't there a bug with preseeding, my last character is never taken into account
<jerroome> as you might have seen, I always have to add a comment line
<cjwatson> I think that's fixed in more recent versions
<jerroome> ok
<jerroome> what do you think about my firstboot method, is there a "better" way ?
<jerroome> I just link a script in /etc/rc2.d/ and the script mv the S entry to K entry as last command before reboot ....
<cjwatson> as I said on #ubuntu-devel, I think it would be much better to arrange to install the packages before reboot. Firstboot arrangements are usually fragile and poor-quality in various ways.
<cjwatson> For example, if you do it in the installer then you can easily (via 'in-target' etc.) take advantage of the installer's code to install packages non-interactively
<jerroome> for example, I need to confirm to my server that the install went right
<jerroome> how can I do that without firstboot ?
<cjwatson> you have networking in the installation ...
<cjwatson> anyway I don't care about every precise detail of your system, I'm mainly just saying that *installing packages* in a firstboot script is a bad idea
<jerroome> it's working inside preseed now, thank you for that, it was only Database which was set at the wring place
<jerroome> I know I have networking during installation, but as you say, it is during
<jerroome> thank you for your help and advices ..
<cjwatson> well, you have a hook that runs pretty much at the end of installation too :-)
<cjwatson> you might need firstboot if you aren't sure that the bootloader is going to work
<jerroome> might be stupid, but what do you mean with : hook that runs pretty much at the end of install ....
<cjwatson> preseed/late_command
<jerroome> can't finish install fail ?
<jerroome> how sure can I be ?
<cjwatson> in theory, but it's pretty unlikely
<cjwatson> the bootloader is a far more likely failure point
<cjwatson> if that's an issue for you, go ahead and carry on using firstboot for that, I won't stop you
<jerroome> ok, that's nice to know
<cjwatson> using firstboot for that is a lot saner than using it for installing packages
<jerroome> you're right, installing packages inside firstboot isn't a very nice solution, especially when there're tools during install to do it
<jerroome> again, thank you very much for everything
<Ng> I hope this isn't a pointless observation - I don't see anything immediately obvious in bugs.lp about it... I just did an install with the current daily karmic amd64 installer and my user is in no additional groups, so I can't sudo
<cjwatson> Ng: can I get back to you after lunch?
<Ng> (and it also looks as though /etc/sudoers is a default version, there's no group given sudo powers)
<cjwatson> that sounds like user-setup crashed part-way through so I'll need to investigate the syslog
<Ng> cjwatson: absolutely. I'll not touch it any further
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> back in an hour or two
<Ng> ok
<Ng> quick look suggests you are right, finish-install.d/06user-setup returned error code 1 after failing on some /dev/shm ecryptfs thing
<Ng> I'll prune out my mount password and upload this stuff somewhere
<Ng> if I can remember my lp password I'll file this all properly
<Ng> (OOI, is that logging of the ecryptfs password to the installers syslog just there for development releases?)
<cjwatson> Ng: *blink* the password is logged? poke kirkland ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: ?
<cjwatson> Ng: any luck with the log?
<cjwatson> 13:30 <Ng> I'll prune out my mount password and upload this stuff somewhere
<cjwatson> 13:30 <Ng> if I can remember my lp password I'll file this all properly
<cjwatson> 14:07 <Ng> (OOI, is that logging of the ecryptfs password to the installers syslog just there for development releases?)
<kirkland> cjwatson: it shouldn't be logged to the installer log
<kirkland> cjwatson: but it does land briefly in a r------ file in /dev/shm
<kirkland> Ng: where is this logging of a password to syslog happening?
<kirkland> Ng: karmic encrypted home setup using the alt installer?
<kirkland> Ng: gimme some info and i'll go try to reproduce this
<Ng> kirkland: yeah karmic amd64 alternate
<Ng> just a sec...
<Ng> http://mairukipa.tenshu.net/cmsj-installer.tgz
<Ng> grep syslog for: zomghax
<Ng> cjwatson: that tarball has all of /var/log/installer for your diagnostic purposes :)
<Ng> kirkland: before I pruned it, it looked very much like the phrase I was encouraged to write down post-install
<kirkland> Ng: are you sure it wasn't just the signature?
<kirkland> addin
<kirkland> g auth tok with sig [0c34d8c80f951cdc] to the keyring
<kirkland> that's just a fingerprint for the much longer passphrase
<kirkland> Ng: I see those
<Ng> Jun  4 11:58:26 user-setup: YOU SHOULD RECORD THIS MOUNT PASSPHRASE AND STORE IN A SAFE LOCATION:
<Ng> Jun  4 11:58:26 user-setup: zomghax
<Ng> Jun  4 11:58:26 user-setup: THIS WILL BE REQUIRED IF YOU NEED TO RECOVER YOUR DATA AT A LATER TIME.
<kirkland> Ng: ugh
<Ng> perhaps this is fallout from whatever failed in user-setup
<kirkland> Ng: okay, let me track this down
<kirkland> Ng: i'm going to test jaunty first
<Ng> if you or cjwatson want me to leave the install as-is, I will, otherwise I'll do a quick re-install without ecryptfs to get the laptop running ;)
<kirkland> cjwatson: tell this again, where do the install logs live post installation in a runnign system
<kirkland> Ng: would you mind holding onto it for a few minutes?
<Ng> kirkland: sure, no problem.
<kirkland> Ng: this item has 100% of my attention at the moment
<Ng> kirkland: that tarball was /var/log/installer/ on the target fs after installation
<kirkland> Ng: i lie, i'm pouring a cup of coffee first, then it has 100% of my attention :-)
<Ng> hehe
<Ng> fwiw, I used the current daily
<cjwatson> so, yeah, ecryptfs just fucked here AFAICS
<cjwatson> might be nice for user-setup-apply to recover and still do the sudo stuff
<Ng> it seems like the resulting crypted home stuff works though
<kirkland> Ng: cjwatson: i have a successful karmic installation from last night, alt installer, encrypted home
<kirkland> Ng: cjwatson: i'm digging through /var/log/installer and I don't see any passphrase leakage on this system
<kirkland> oh, wait
<kirkland> there it is
<kirkland> shite
 * kirkland tests jaunty, holding his breath
<cjwatson> ecryptfs-setup-private seems to just lob it at stdout
<cjwatson> anyway, you know more about this than I do, feel free to push a patch up when you have one
<kirkland> Ng: okay, i've reproduced the issue
<kirkland> Ng: you can have your machine back
<Ng> cool :)
<Ng> cjwatson: do you need anything else from the install?
<cjwatson> no
<Ng> ok, thanks guys :)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r103 usb-creator/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Added additional kde initialization bits required to startup a KApplication
<CIA-9> usb-creator: (KAboutData, KCmdLineArgs, KApplication, etc).
<CIA-9> usb-creator: kde_frontend is now launchable from usb-creator-kde, but still non
<CIA-9> usb-creator: functional.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: usb-creator-kde is essentially complete.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r104 usb-creator/usbcreator/translate.py: Added translation class for use with KDE translation.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2701 hardy-proposed/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-9> ubiquity:  - Fix crash on selecting non-ASCII options in the "Use as:" menu while
<CIA-9> ubiquity:  creating a partition (LP: #247993).
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2702 hardy-proposed/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Fix crash when entering a non-ASCII mount point (LP: #128554).
<CIA-9> installation-report: cjwatson * r57 hardy-proposed/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/94save-logs):
<CIA-9> installation-report: Run gzip chrooted to /target rather than in the installer environment,
<CIA-9> installation-report: since busybox-udeb isn't configured with gzip support, only gunzip
<CIA-9> installation-report: (LP: #337276).
<CIA-9> installation-report: cjwatson * r58 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.31ubuntu2
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r105 usb-creator/bin/usb-creator-kde:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Refactor usb-creator-kde to use proper KDE cmd line options.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Re-order some internal bits (i.e move def's to top) and add a __main__.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Need to fixup kdesudo section or replace with policykit bits.
<CIA-9> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r562 hardy-proposed/ (commit.d/format_swap debian/changelog):
<CIA-9> partman-basicfilesystems: When formatting swap partitions, save the old UUID in a file rather than
<CIA-9> partman-basicfilesystems: in a shell variable, as the latter approach eats NULs (LP: #336992).
<lfaraone> evand: Yeah, I'm still having compilation issues.
<lfaraone> evand: * runtime with future on Jaunty
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3266 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog intro-alpha.txt): Fix the intro message to have the correct release version and date.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3267 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-9> ubiquity: 1.99ubuntu2, debian-installer-utils 1.68ubuntu1, flash-kernel
<CIA-9> ubiquity: 2.13ubuntu8, hw-detect 1.72ubuntu1, partman-base 129ubuntu8,
<CIA-9> ubiquity: partman-target 59ubuntu2, silo-installer 1.15ubuntu2, user-setup
<CIA-9> ubiquity: 1.26ubuntu1.
<CIA-9> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r755 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog valid_filesystems/_numbers): Offer ext4 before ext3, since it's now the default.
<cjwatson> evand: found a couple more bits that hardcoded ext3 :-/
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3268 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Various minor adjustments to cope with ext4 now being the default
<CIA-9> ubiquity: filesystem.
<CIA-9> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r756 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 56ubuntu3
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3269 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-ext3 56ubuntu3.
<CIA-9> pkgsel: cjwatson * r144 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.24ubuntu2
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3270 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Use block-attr rather than vol_id.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-05
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3271 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.1
<evand> cjwatson_: Is it not worth the overhead to check the value of partman/default_filesystem for those cases in ubiquity?
<cjwatson_> evand: there's only one where it really matters (the others were just cosmetic) - we probably should check default_filesystem for it once at startup, though, feel free :)
<evand> will do
<corecode> hey
<corecode> is there a way to write a partman receipe that spans multiple disks?
<corecode> ah, device
<corecode> i see
<corecode> then i wonder, how can i list all available drives so that i can put them into partman-auto/disk
<evand> cjwatson: when you say "at startup", do you mean ubiquity startup or partman startup?
<cjwatson> I don't suppose it matters too much
<cjwatson> I was thinking the former
<cjwatson> corecode: if you're on at least intrepid, you can use a combination of debconf-set and list-devices in partman/early_command to set that dynamically
<corecode> list-devices, is that only available in the installer?
<cjwatson> (before intrepid, partman/early_command wasn't available, so there was no easily available scripting hook that ran after disks were detected)
<cjwatson> yes
<corecode> okay
<cjwatson> 'list-devices disk'
<cjwatson> prints '/dev/sda' here
<corecode> ah great
<corecode> thanks
<corecode> now i just need to write a nice receipe to create a pv on the second drive and add it to the vg
<corecode> recipe*
<corecode> hm
<corecode> parted_server: OUT: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<corecode> parted_server: OUT: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<corecode> sorry
<corecode> how am i supposed to tell partman "create a primary spanning the whole disk as pv?
<corecode> i wrote in the recipe:  100 1000 -1 $default_filesystem $defaultignore{ } $primary{ } method{ lvm } device{ /dev/sdb }
<corecode> but i guess the -1 does some wrong calculations
<corecode> because parted does this:
<corecode> parted_server: add_primary_partition(disk(312500000),0-312500000)
<corecode> /bin/autopartition-lvm: IN: NEW_PARTITION =dev=sdb primary ext3 0-159999999999 beginning 160000000001
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I'm doing several other things right now, but maybe you could file a bug on partman-auto-lvm attaching syslog and partman logs
<cjwatson> your recipe *ought* to work, I agree
<corecode> mhm
<corecode> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/368924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368924 in partman-auto ""Can't have a partition outside the disk!" error when two partitions are flagged as $primary in a partman-auto/expert_recipe" [Undecided,New]
<corecode> somebody already filed that report
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> you sure yours is the same? doesn't sound like it to me
<cjwatson> same error message doesn't imply same bug
<corecode> yah
<corecode> testing
<cjwatson> in any case I'd appreciate a separate bug
<cjwatson> it's much easier to mark a bug as a duplicate than it is to split some of the comments out of a single bug
<CIA-9> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r563 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 56ubuntu5
<cody-somerville> Would it be possible for partman to partition the disk based off of the sizes of certain files on the install media?
<cody-somerville> or my real question is, is it possible to do it relatively easily?
<cjwatson> you could write a preseed file to fetch that information and write out a custom recipe
<cjwatson> I'd rather not hack that into partman itself
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, So use early_command to execute a script to calculate the size of the utility/recovery partition and write up a recipe at that time?
<cjwatson> right
<corecode> cjwatson: will parted-auto-lvm remove existing partitions on a non-primary device?
<cjwatson> "non-primary device"?
<corecode> not the first disk device
<cjwatson> no, it'll only operate on the device you tell it to operate it
<corecode> but auto_lvm_prepare can work on more than one device
<corecode> what i want to say is, where do all existing partitions get deleted before applying a recipe?
<cjwatson> auto_lvm_prepare only works on more than one device if you tell it to, which we don't
<cjwatson> anyway, if you're already reading the code ... :)
<corecode> yah, i'm trying to find the problem
<corecode> i think it is because there is already a partition on the destination (secondary) drive
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I'm thinking maybe a udeb that runs before partman would be better/more flexible than exploiting early_command
<cjwatson> corecode: auto_lvm_prepare calls auto_init_disks (defined in partman-auto)
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: up to you, I'd do it with an early_command myself and I think that's pretty much equally flexible
<cjwatson> partman/early_command that is
<cjwatson> well, on >= intrepid
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I already use early_command and the nice thing about the udeb is that it just needs to get included and it'll work instead of me modifying the preseed file for all our jaunty projects
<cjwatson> ok
<corecode> cjwatson: then this can't be the problem...
<cjwatson> corecode: your use of "destination" and "secondary" is confusing me
<cjwatson> perhaps it would help to use concrete examples
<corecode> i have sda and sdb
<corecode> i want to create two pv and one vg
<corecode> now just sda works fine, but when i try to get partman to create an pv on sdb, it fails
<cjwatson> ah, now I discover I was looking at old partman-auto code ...
<cjwatson> so my previous statement that we never tell auto_lvm_prepare to work on more than one device was wrong, sorry about that
<cjwatson> it should operate basically the same way on all the disks you give it, from what I can see
<corecode> i think the problem is that it can't allocate a primary partition that spans all drive
<cjwatson> what's the exact error message?
<corecode> /bin/autopartition-lvm: IN: NEW_PARTITION =dev=sdb primary ext3 0-159999999999 beginning 160000000001
<corecode> parted_server: add_primary_partition(disk(312500000),0-312500000)
<corecode> parted_server: OUT: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<cjwatson> oh, you said, sorry
<cjwatson> it sounded to me as if your initial guess that it was an arithmetic error somewhere is right
<cjwatson> did you file a bug with the logs?
<corecode> no, i wanted to see the bug first
<corecode> cjwatson: i think it is an alignment problem
<corecode> cjwatson: within parted
<corecode> cjwatson: or however parted gets driven
<cjwatson> corecode: I really can't comment any further until I see logs, sorry
<cjwatson> I'd just be guessing
<corecode> really, the logs wouldn't help
<cjwatson> then I can't help you at all, since often the logs help *me*
<cjwatson> I have a lot of practice at using partman logs to trace through what it's doing
<corecode> what's the scp anna package?
<cjwatson> openssh-client-udeb
<corecode> thx
<corecode> http://chlamydia.fs.ei.tum.de/~corecode/unsorted/partman
<cjwatson> could you file a bug and attach it?
<cjwatson> I'll lose it otherwise :)
<corecode> i don't know what to write in the bug
<corecode> doesn't work seems a bit vague
<cjwatson> "partman-auto-lvm fails to create PV on second disk: 'Can't have a partition outside the disk!'"
<cjwatson> or something like that
 * cjwatson -> meeting
<cjwatson> my guess is it's a fencepost error - 160000000000 is a suspiciously round number for the size of the disk
<corecode> must be an error in parted_server then
<cjwatson> not necessarily, it's fed the sizes externally
<cjwatson> all the shell bits of partman do a lot of size computations
<corecode> hm, could have been pilot error.  i forgot a .
<corecode> but now it tells me "no root file system defined"
<CIA-9> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1104 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.30-8 kernels.
<CIA-9> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1105 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu40
<corecode> cjwatson: yep, whenever the system tries to create a big primary partition, it breaks
<cody-somerville> If I use oem-config-udeb, do I have to preseed a late command to run oem-configure-prepare in the target to skip the "boot and customize and then click the desktop icon to be ready for the 'first' boot"?
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r106 usb-creator/ (4 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - Sort of have kdesudo working. Still doesn't pick up cmdline args if re-launched.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - Replaced kde_frontend with
<CIA-9> usb-creator:  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~david.edmundson/usb-creator/kde-frontend/
<CIA-9> usb-creator:  Using this as a closer starting point for the KDE/Qt conversion...
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - Backed up old kde_frontend.py to kde_frontend.py.old
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - Started updating and implementing missing bits in kde_frontend.py
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: you'd have to, yes
<cjwatson> (though I don't recall testing that method at all recently ...)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-06
<CIA-9> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1428 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild against directfb 1.2.
<CIA-9> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1429 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.141ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-07
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1308 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-1 kernels.
<achiang> anyone have tricks for debugging casper?
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper
<superm1> also i dont see it mentioned there, but break=casper-bottom helps
<achiang> cjwatson: thanks. i'll try that. i'm doing some rather non-standard things.
<achiang> cjwatson: superm1: are you aware of any issues with running casper on a long-running system? say, running out of inodes in the aufs?
<cjwatson> wouldn't surprise me but I'm not specifically aware
<achiang> ok. i'm looking to setup a system where we essentially run casper off the hard drive (for long periods of time)
<achiang> does that sound sane?
<cjwatson> I wouldn't.  But it's your call. :-)
<cjwatson> I don't trust aufs that much.
<achiang> that's... unfortunate
<cjwatson> test it on your target system, rather than relying on theory
<achiang> cjwatson: right. that's on my list of todos
<achiang> i'm still trying to setup the target system though
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1309 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu5
<davmor2> cjwatson: the tool for selecting lamp etc on the server cd what is it called please?
<davmor2> apparently mysql isn't installed on lamp server
<cjwatson> tasksel
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks
<davmor2> just got there myself from my server book
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-08
<PStryder> eMachine eM250 - netbook remix 10.04 - installed from USB stick to HDD.  Boots/Runs fine from USB, attempt to boot from HDD after install results in black screen with flashing cursor.  Re-installed grub, no change.  Help?
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r474 lucid/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml):
<CIA-4> installation-guide: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-4> installation-guide:  - partman/confirm_write_new_label was renamed to
<CIA-4> installation-guide:  partman-partitioning/confirm_write_new_label in r50363, December 2007.
<CIA-4> installation-guide:  Adjust preseeding documentation to match (LP: #591199).
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1294 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-22 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1295 lucid-proposed/ (build/config/common debian/changelog): Use udebs from lucid-security, lucid-proposed, and lucid-updates.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1296 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.1
<ogra> cjwatson, hmm, installing oem-config-gtk doesnt really install any xorg packages ...
<ogra> (in a chroot)
<ogra> shouldnt there be some kind of dep ?
<cjwatson> maybe, file a bug :)
<cjwatson> though in general X clients do not depend on the server
<ogra> hmm, tricky
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-09
<xnox> Can someone please explain difference between syslinux, isolinux & grub-pc. and why would i need to install syslinux onto usb stick *and* grub to make it bootable
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1310 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-2 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1311 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-4> debian-installer: Drop dns323-firmware-tools build-dependency on armel; this is only for
<CIA-4> debian-installer: orion5x, which we don't build.
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1312 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu6
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-10
<shtylman> cjwatson: if I wish to preseed packages that I would install during normal system operation (i.e. by apt-get .. etc) ... where would I put the .conf files for the packages?
<shtylman> I see information about preseeding during install time, but very little about preseeding things after the fact
<cjwatson> you mean doing preseeding after you've installed the system?
<shtylman> cjwatson: yea
<shtylman> I can do debconf-set-selections and pass a file to it
<shtylman> would that be the right thing to do?
<cjwatson> yep, that's exactly right
<shtylman> kk
<shtylman> cjwatson: is it possible (in a preseed file) to use string replacing? i.e. when setting up postfix, it asks for the mailname ... by default this is the hostname ... can I tell the preseed to use that an not ask me? or something along those lines?
<cjwatson> not in general, at least not with post-installation preseeding.  you'll just have to generate the preseed file dynamically.
<cjwatson> in this specific case, 'postfix postfix/mailname seen true' (or whatever the question is called) may help, although it may not.  it depends on the package.  if the package explicitly does db_fset $whatever false, then preseeding can't help.
<shtylman> I see... and no way to just use the default value?
<cjwatson> that's what 'seen true' does, if it's possible.
<shtylman> ahh k
<shtylman> I will try thank... thanks :)
<cjwatson> you could also increase the debconf priority.  Surely that question isn't asked at priority critical?
<shtylman> not sure what that means.... :/
<cjwatson> dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<cjwatson> also  man 7 debconf
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> when I try seen, it says "cannot find a question for postfix/mailname" ...
<cjwatson> I didn't know what the question name was
<cjwatson> that's why I said "or whatever the question is called"
<cjwatson> it was an example, you were meant to fill in the right name :)
<shtylman> but postfix/mailname is the right question :)
<shtylman> at least debconf-show shows it on another machine
<shtylman> this is before postfix is installed obviously... so I guess it can't do seen cause it doesn't know about the question... ?
<cjwatson> well, this is unnecessary anyway - postfix/mailname is asked at priority high, so just set your priority to critical and you won't see it.
<cjwatson> but I think that might technically be a debconf bug
<shtylman> is it safe to override the priority like that? I suppose if you know you have other config files copied over later..
<shtylman> but potentially it leaves gaps in the config no?
<cjwatson> totally standard
<cjwatson> lots of people do it
<shtylman> gotcha
<superm1> cjwatson, probably a moot point with the impending switch to grub2 on cds, but why was isolinux/text.cfg renamed to isolinux/txt.cfg?
<cjwatson> Debian change
<cjwatson>   * Rename syslinux *text.cfg files to *txt.cfg. This is needed because
<cjwatson>     adamdtext.cfg is one character too long which means it was never actually
<cjwatson>     included in the menu for multi-arch images.
<cjwatson> not worth undoing for Ubuntu even though it doesn't matter for us
 * cjwatson tries to perform an install entirely blind given that his console doesn't work
<cjwatson> I have to say, not very impressed with the ease of use of EFI so far
<cjwatson> though maybe it's just TianoCore, which is hideously slow
<superm1> ah, that makes sense
<superm1> i've only tried the tianocore implementation too, and agree it's pretty slow
<cjwatson> I think it's probably a grub2 problem that means I don't get a framebuffer; vga16fb has ended up loaded here which obviously isn't going to work
<cjwatson> so I preseeded everything in sight and told it to use network-console, so that I can at least ssh in and investigate
<CIA-8> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r209 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-x86-linux.c): archdetect: Add the i386/efi and amd64/efi platforms.
<CIA-8> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r210 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.69ubuntu2
<CIA-8> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r726 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/disk-label.sh):
<CIA-8> partman-partitioning: Use the GPT disk label by default on *i386/efi and *amd64/efi
<CIA-8> partman-partitioning: subarchitectures.
<CIA-8> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r727 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 74ubuntu2
<gnude> hello, following problem: installing ubuntu 10.04 without internet connection. so the normal system comes to harddisk. when i open synaptic i see no more packages, but there are many more on the dvd. i could not add the cd to the system . with ubuntu 8.04 i could install from dvd, then open synaptic and add more softwar from the dvd
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-11
<CIA-4> partman-efi: cjwatson * r649 ubuntu/ (commit.d/format_efi debian/changelog debian/control): Drop lpia support.
<CIA-4> partman-efi: cjwatson * r650 ubuntu/ (commit.d/format_efi debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> partman-efi: Only create a fat32 partition on Intel Macs; other compliant EFI
<CIA-4> partman-efi: implementations should (as I read it) be able to cope with fat16, and
<CIA-4> partman-efi: the 256MB minimum size of fat32 is inconvenient.
<CIA-4> partman-efi: cjwatson * r651 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20ubuntu2
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1313 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Switch to console-setup keymaps on armel, to match other architectures.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1314 ubuntu/ (build/config/powerpc/powerpc/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Increase the powerpc netboot image size a bit more, to 20MB.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1315 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu7
<adukeman> anybody here to help with an installation issue?
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1316 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): More console-setup fixes for armel.
<cwj> wondering if this information roughly applicable to d-i for ubuntu? http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Modify/CustomKernel
<cwj> i am trying to figure out how i can patch the mpt2sas driver in my netboot installs
<cjwatson> cwj: the d-i parts are pretty much the same.  The Ubuntu kernel packaging builds its own udebs, though, so step two is redundant (if you need to change the udeb lists, they're in debian.master/d-i/ in the kernel packaging)
<superm1> cjwatson, is it a bug that partman doesn't reuse an existing partition w/ bios_grub set (and matter of fact clears that flag)?
<cjwatson> yes, I think so
<superm1> okay i'll try to outline an exact test case to reproduce it then and file it accordingly
<komputes> heya rgreening
<komputes> hi ev
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-12
<cavalliloco> hi, I have problem with ubiquity on my laptop, actually phyton altogether
<cavalliloco> how can I find phyton packages included in latest ubuntu release?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-06
<CIA-12> tasksel: cjwatson * r1465 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, removing edubuntu-server.
<CIA-12> tasksel: cjwatson * r1463 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-seeds.pl):
<CIA-12> tasksel: Handle Kubuntu and Kubuntu Mobile seeds moving to ~kubuntu-dev branches
<CIA-12> tasksel: on Launchpad.
<CIA-12> tasksel: cjwatson * r1464 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Point Ubuntu task update script at oneiric.
<NCommander> does anyone know if sfdisk is available as a udeb for d-i?
<cjwatson> yes (fdisk-udeb), but let's please fix partman for your needs instead
<cjwatson> or libparted or whatever
<NCommander> cjwatson: I don't really want to teach parted proper CHS. I rather feed the partition map into sfdisk generated by parted and make it fix teh geometry on the fly
<cjwatson> parted shouldn't *need* to be taught.  as long as it can get the right geometry from /sys or whatever (or some override), and as long as you set partman/alignment=cylinder, that should be all it needs
<cjwatson> it already has CHS support from the old days
<cjwatson> geometry> or HDIO_GETGEO, etc.
<NCommander> It doesn't work properly. It generates an invalid layout when I run parted directly
<cjwatson> parted -a cylinder?
<cjwatson> (also, not so much interested in the parted command-line tool; partman bypasses that)
<NCommander> bah, that fixed it (mostly). It would be lovely if that was clearly menthoned in the blasted GNU book on the subject
<cjwatson> man parted
<cjwatson> ironically actually more useful than the info pages for this
<NCommander> cjwatson: its there but the entire CHS thingin the 'info'
<NCommander> yeah :-P
<cjwatson> partman/alignment=cylinder is the equivalent of that for d-i
<cjwatson> I think I mentioned that at UDS
<NCommander> cjwatson: you did, but I was trying to confirm parted itself actually wrote proper CHS geomtry
<cjwatson> well, that's not quite entirely useful by itself, since as I say partman doesn't use the parted command-line tool, and it applies its own partitioning constraints directly
<cjwatson> so it's perhaps one part of it but is not as useful a test as it might seem
<NCommander> fair enougnh, although I still don't have a working SD card which is really irritating
<NCommander> cjwatson: using 'parted -a cylinder' generates invalid CHS geomtry when I check it with (s)fdisk. The official documentation says to use fdisk in expert mode, or sfdisk. You won't happen to know a parted guru would you?
<cjwatson> give me a way to reproduce it, and I can probably play one on TV ...
<cjwatson> Jim Meyering is the usual guru though
<cjwatson> you could post a detailed report to bug-parted@gnu.org
<NCommander> Well, maybe I should rephrase. What parted is doing MAY be valid, but is not what I need for OMAp3/4 bootloader
<NCommander> my understanding is partitioning tools from this day and age should give me a device with 255 heads + 63 sectors, and X cylinders
<NCommander> parted, when doing 'parted -a cylinder', and generating one 70 MiB partition, gave me 1 heads, 11 sectors/track, 704046 cylinders
<NCommander> (my SD cad is 3965 MiB)
<cjwatson> that sounds like a matter of misdetecting the hardware geometry
<cjwatson> I would phrase it as a bug and see where that takes you
<NCommander> Thanks
<cjwatson> might even be a kernel bug
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4742 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): Stop installing earth.jpg; it's 250KiB and we no longer use it.
<luis_> i have a problem when trying to try ubuntu natty on a liveUSB, it hangs on a step that says "3.970383] pci 0000:00:00.0: MSI quirk detected; MSI disabled"
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r216 ubuntu/ (22 files in 12 dirs): Add Release files for oneiric.
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r217 ubuntu/debian/ (apt-mirror-setup.install changelog):
<CIA-12> apt-setup: Actually install Release files for archive.canonical.com and
<CIA-12> apt-setup: extras.ubuntu.com.
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r218 ubuntu/ (52 files in 22 dirs): Remove Release files for previous releases.
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r219 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.49ubuntu6
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-07
<NCommander> cjwatson: so just to touch base, is there any major issues with the l-h migration on ARM?
<ogra_> yes, its ugly :P
<cjwatson> NCommander: I'm finishing off fixes to the ext2/ext3 handling at the moment; I then need to go through and do an audit, but I'm not aware of anything major right now
<NCommander> cjwatson: oh great. If you need any assistance, give me a ping
<cjwatson> oh, and I need to send an updated jasper patch to Debian (just to make '--initramfs none' actually work properly)
<bdmurray> Is the crash in bug 792652 really about debconf?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-08
<cjwatson> bdmurray: generally means that one side of a debconf protocol interaction fell over; not necessarily debconf itself
<davmor2> ev: lshw -htlm > file.name ?
<ev> davmor2: slightly more complex than that :)
<ev> mostly profiling information
<ev> and yes, some hardware info
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4743 trunk/ (d-i/manifest d-i/sources.list debian/changelog): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.49ubuntu6,
<CIA-12> ubiquity: base-installer 1.119ubuntu1, choose-mirror 2.38ubuntu2, clock-setup
<CIA-12> ubiquity: 0.108ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils 1.84ubuntu1, grub-installer
<CIA-12> ubiquity: 1.64ubuntu2, localechooser 2.37ubuntu1, netcfg 1.62ubuntu2, partconf
<CIA-12> ubiquity: 1.37, partman-base 150ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems 70ubuntu1,
<CIA-12> ubiquity: partman-basicmethods 48, partman-btrfs 6ubuntu1, partman-efi 24ubuntu1,
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4744 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.5
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-09
<TheMuso> ev: Who do I need to CC when talking about ubiquity dicsussion decisions, appart from yourself/the installer list? I know design has a mailing list, but should I include anybody specifically instead, or as well as that list?
<mpt> ev, http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/229600-2/day_6_in_search_of_unity.html
<ev> cjwatson: do you recall why we autodetect the keyboard but not the language in wubi?
<ev> I'm struggling to remember
<davmor2> ev: cause everyone needs to speak English as a first language so we can finally move onto the startrek era ?
<ev> yuk yuk yuk
<cjwatson> ev: I don't
<ev> cjwatson: thanks the same
<davmor2> ev: was it done deliberately at all?
<ev> it was, but I can't recall why
<ev> but either way, we'll go with autodetection and see if people complain
<NCommander> cjwatson: is there any special magic to uploading d-i? I have some changes that need to get in to enable omap4 netboot images
<cjwatson> not especially but I'd like to review the changes if that's OK
<NCommander> cjwatson: NP. ogra reviewed them, so I committed them on trunk, but I can cook a diff if you like
<cjwatson> oh, I'll have a look on trunk then
<cjwatson> please set up CIA for installer branches so that this channel gets notified
<NCommander> How do I do that?
<ogra_> see the wiki
<ogra_> installer development
<ogra_> its either on there or linked from there, i dont remember
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development#IRC%20notification
<NCommander> oh, I thought it was server side
<cjwatson> OK, no particular magic then, go ahead and upload
<CarlFK> natty preseed net isntall errored.  log shows: Jun  9 18:39:09 in-target:  linux-generic : Depends: linux-image-generic (= 2.6.38.10.25) but it is not going to be installed
<CarlFK> unmet dependencies;  Broken packages.
<CarlFK> 2011-05-27.150215-0500CDT this worked: https://gitorious.org/vms/vms/blobs/master/mk_natty_qcow.sh
<CarlFK> which is also giving me the unmet dependencies: linux-image-generic (= 2.6.38.10.25)
<cjwatson> CarlFK: archive problem, not installer
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I'll fix it though
<CarlFK> cjwatson: ah, right.  um..
<CarlFK> thanks very much
<cjwatson> (kernel binaries had accidentally landed in universe)
<cjwatson> CarlFK: should be fixed in an hour or so, after the next archive cycle plus whatever mirroring is involved to get to you
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks again.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-10
<cjwatson> NCommander: I'll work on the d-i build failure tomorrow - libffi needs to grow a udeb
<NCommander> thanks
<highvoltage> I know it's a bit OT, but it's not every day you get to see d-i on xkcd: http://xkcd.com/910/
<stgraber> :)
<cjwatson> yeah, I got a kick out of that. :)
<seb128> hi
<seb128> ev, still there?
<seb128> ev, just as a note we should discuss the ubiquity libcheese use some day
<seb128> ev, the new cheese versions depends on the clutter stack and tries to bring in clutter, clutter-gst, clutter-gesture, clutter-imconttext, mx and gnome-video-effects
<seb128> it seems a bit costy just to take a picture in the installer, would be nice to see if we can do that some other way
<cjwatson> especially costly given that nothing in ubiquity is actually using cheese right now
<cjwatson> it has a whole module for it and stuff and then never uses it ...
<cjwatson> AFAICS anyway
<seb128> cjwatson, well ubiquity-frontend-gtk depends on libcheese-gtk18 and ev made a comment recently about the workitem on the GNOME3 blueprint about promoting gnome-video-effects or demoting cheese
<cjwatson> yeah, we ship the Python module we build for it, but I don't see where we actually use it
<seb128> he seemed to have plans to get the photo thing to work in ubiquity
<cjwatson> I can believe that it's future work, aye
<seb128> I think it's not used at the moment indeed
<seb128> anyway mentioning it because I think the cheese direction of relying on the clutter stack makes sense for gnome-shell but not especially for us, we probably don't want to bring clutter stack in the default installation if we don't need to
<cjwatson> indeed
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-11
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1455 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0-0 kernels.
<cjwatson> NCommander: please use debdiff against the previous version when uploading source packages - it should have shown that you added .bzr to the source package (i.e. you're not building with -I), massively bloating the source package
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 1 cjwatson cjwatson  1887936 2011-05-31 20:15 debian-installer_20101020ubuntu33.tar.gz
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 1 cjwatson cjwatson 25564180 2011-06-09 16:04 debian-installer_20101020ubuntu34.tar.gz
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1456 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu35
<cjwatson> not a huge deal since it's only the source package, but still
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4745 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Support filesystem.manifest-remove (equivalent to the difference between
<CIA-12> ubiquity: filesystem.manifest and filesystem.manifest-desktop in the old style),
<CIA-12> ubiquity: generated by live-build >= 3.0~a20-1.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-12
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4746 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/apt-setup):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Remove /target/etc/apt/sources.list.d/dvd.list before creating new apt
<CIA-12> ubiquity: configuration. The livecd-rootfs live-build integration will create
<CIA-12> ubiquity: this in DVD images.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4747 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.6
<NCommand1r> cjwatson_: sorry about that (re: d-i) >.<;.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-04
<antarus> ifupdown
<antarus> is the worst program ever
<soren> Which d-i component asks the question about whether I want to use the largest unpartitioned space, the whole disk, lvm or encrypted lvm?
<soren> Oh, partman-base, perhaps? I was looking for just "partman" and came up empty.
<soren> I guess I got confused by the template names all being just "partman/blah" rather than "partman-base".
<antarus> soren: d-i confusing? shocked I tell you, shocked!
<soren> antarus: Alas, I am only human. I should know better than to dive into things like d-i.
<Blackyugin> Hi all,
<Blackyugin> I try to add a step to Ubiquity.
<Blackyugin> I create a simple interface, however, I get errors with the debuild -d and I don't understand.
<Blackyugin> Thank you for your help.
<Blackyugin> http://pastebin.com/5UqjfKZD
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-05
<xnox> cjwatson: ^^^^ from Blackyugin on the 03/06/2012 work on 'Reinstall from sync'
<xnox> ?
<jibel> I reproduced bug 1008898 with Quantal A1. Could anyone have a look ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008898 in ubiquity "crash after inserting wireless password" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008898
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5502 ubiquity/ubiquity/nm.py: Force the DBUS signature of AddAndActivateConnection (LP: #1008898)
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5503 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Changelog entry
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5504 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.5
<superm1> stgraber: the bug you fixed in r5502, shouldn't you guard that solution with a python3 test?
<stgraber> superm1: the code was tested with python2 and python3
<stgraber> and python3-dbus was fixed upstream, so that workaround won't even be needed soonish
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-06
<superm1> stgraber: oh okay.  i was just concerned based on barry's comment on that bug that it was only showing up with py3dbus, nvm then
<ekaj> My USB drive keeps getting frozen at the 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright... page when I use UNetBootin and LiLo.. http://pastebin.com/NFfASGDD
<cjwatson> xnox: Blackyugin annoyingly keeps leaving IRC after asking their question, but their pastebin doesn't actually contain a real error, just a failure to debsign, which is ignorable
<xnox> cjwatson: yeap. the most interesting bit was that Blackyugin is working on 'Reinstall from (editor: ubuntu one) sync'?!
<cjwatson> Yes, some set of those people turned up a week or so ago and we talked about it
<cjwatson> I'm a bit sceptical, but the design is at least moderately unintrusive (no extra mandatory page or anything), so we'll see
<xnox> ok
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5505 trunk/debian/ (77 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/ubiquity/no-m-a-po
<xnox> cjwatson: any reason we don't run debconf-updatepoo in the clean target? It doesn't seem to have side-effects if there is nothing to update.
<cjwatson> My experience is packages that do so are a royal pain in the arse
<xnox> cjwatson: or for example as part of update target
<cjwatson> They tend to give you giant diffs when all you were trying to do was a no-change upload
<xnox> =)
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> The problem with doing it in the update target is that that's what I tell people to do who aren't doing development but who are trying to just do a build from bzr
<cjwatson> So I'd like that not to change too much
<cjwatson> I dunno, I know it isn't quite ideal the way it is; OTOH it really ought not to be that much to ask for developers to remember to run debconf-updatepo when changing templates :)
<cjwatson> So not really sure
<xnox> anyway =) today I learned how debconf translations are used in gtk =)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-07
<EnigmaCurry> hi! I'm new to ubuntu development, but I'm interested in working on ubiquity. I'm trying to build it for the first time and running into a problem: 'bzr builddeb -S' says that it can't find source/console-setup/Keyboard. Obviously I'm missing a dependency, but I can't make much sense of the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development in that regard.
<EnigmaCurry> http://pastebin.com/8SXD8bBG
<EnigmaCurry> nevermind, simply running 'debuild' worked (told ya I was new :)
<cjwatson> EnigmaCurry: Also, 'debian/rules update-local' would probably have worked.
 * xnox loves 852 line long run() function in ubi-partman.py
<cjwatson> Yeah, you might want to split that up a bit :-)
<xnox> cjwatson: am I at least partially correct to say that 'after retrieving automatic questions' for typical 'recipe' installs the run loops/drives the debconf partman questions?
<cjwatson> Except for your "that" clause, yes
<cjwatson> That is, it drives the entirety of partman's debconf interface, including the part that offers recipe installs
<xnox> ok thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-08
<brendand> hi. is anyone familiar with an error such as 'no root filesystem defined, fix from partition menu'?
<brendand> what can we do to the disk to get rid of this?
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5506 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAsk.ui): merge lp:~alanbell/ubiquity/fix1010179
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r236 ubuntu/ (40 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.56
<davmor2> ev: hey dude that is a stat monitoring section that uses python-statgrab in ldtp now you can use that to monitor start up times, It's what I use for USC stats
<ev> davmor2: I'm not planning on doing anything soon, but noted
<davmor2> ev: actually for the timings I just use python and import datetime iirc but then  use the py-statgrab stuff to monitor cpu and mem usage
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r237 ubuntu/ (37 files in 16 dirs):
<CIA-12> apt-setup: Add Release files for quantal, and remove those for precise (except for
<CIA-12> apt-setup: extras.ubuntu.com, where quantal doesn't exist yet).
<ev> cool
<davmor2> ev: it's not pretty but it works
<davmor2> ev: the stats logging is useful for finding memory leaks too
<davmor2> ev: down to the old tools to find the cause but you can see if the app is spiking anywhere with it
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r238 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.56ubuntu1
<CIA-12> rootskel: cjwatson * r639 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.99
<CIA-12> rootskel: cjwatson * r640 ubuntu/debian/changelog: adjust changelog
<CIA-12> rootskel: cjwatson * r641 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-09
<hippiehacker> Is there anything newer than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch for creating 12.04 iso's from scratch? Is it still pretty much the same process?
<hippiehacker> after running `sudo lb build` I'm not finding any .iso or usb files... I'm following http://lists.debian.org/debian-live/2011/06/msg00152.html
<hippiehacker> is there are more complete set of docs for building ubuntu usb/iso from scratch via the live-build package?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-03
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: How long do I have to test lp:1180880?  I will be building new systems for shipping later this week, and will be able to test it then, but I am busy with other tasks for the next few days.
<cjwatson> Oh, I expect it would be weeks before anyone started prodding you
<GrueMaster> It was pushed to proposed on Friday.
<GrueMaster> In my former job, I would have tested it within hours of hitting proposed, but the new job has different priorities.  :P
<cjwatson> If you want to not end up blocking anyone, then "this week"
<cjwatson> (Assuming the other bugs fixed by the same upload get tested)
<GrueMaster> Excellent.  I do have some systems to build later this week (Wed or Thu), so planned on testing it then.
<cjwatson> Thanks
<bdmurray> xnox: could you have a look at bug 1186735?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1186735 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "disappointing installation crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186735
<bdmurray> From what I can tell it looks like the installer fails to get some information from the archive but carries on with the install and then crashes
<bdmurray> I found some similar ones too like bug 1186651 and bug 1186637
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1186651 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "13.04 install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186651
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1186637 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "eu nao consegui instalr deu erro " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186637
<xnox> bdmurray: your analysis looks correct. It did download sources/packages/translations, but they were all invalid (I am guessing captive WiFi portal?! or proxy redirect/login page), which resulted in invalid apt-cache status on disk, which blows up later.
<bdmurray> xnox: I see some unable to connects - Unable to connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 198.18.1.32 80]
<xnox> well, if the cache is invalid (regardless how we got there), we should just copy the valid one from the cdimage (i hope we have one there).
<bdmurray> xnox: is there already a bug tracking that?
<superm1> can you do a test once they input the wifi network to see if they're in a captive portal/proxy and spawn out a gtk webkit or FF in that scenario?
<xnox> superm1: we already do of the sorts test. We check the md5sum of the http://start.ubuntu.com/connectivity-check.html
<xnox> and if that doesn't match, we assume we do not have internet connectvity.
<superm1> ah
<xnox> superm1: mpt did create a design of how the captive portals should work & auto-popup for sign-in, but that was not implement yet on any of the platforms (installer, desktop, touch...)
<xnox> superm1: but one can launch a browser to login and that should make "internet" available. but it's not easily discoverable.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-04
<hrw> hi
<hrw> how big would be an image with just installer? I would like to boot it on arm chromebook
<ogra> hrw, http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/saucy/main/installer-armhf/current/images/omap4/netboot/
<hrw> 85MB total
<infinity> hrw: More like 15MB downloadable.
<hrw> so just kernel + initrd?
<infinity> hrw: Or that nice little img.gz file.
<infinity> hrw: Ignore the FAT images, those are a single partition from the .img.  And I really should stop publishing them, I don't think anyone uses them.
<infinity> Except Oli, who uses them by accident and gets confused.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> hehe
<hrw> partitioning step can be too hard for most users ;(
<infinity> hrw: Anyhow, I have no idea how one boots the Chromebook, but if you can give me step-by-step "this is what a bootable image should look like and how to consutrct it" pseudocode or shell, or whatever, I can commit that to d-i and make chromebook d-i images.
<hrw> infinity: I know.
<infinity> Or, well.  I can't do that without chromebook kernels being in main, until we take a decision to allow universe-using images, actually.  But.  We can at least make it work in custom builds.
<hrw> infinity: booting is less a problem as we can just give people SD/USB image and tell 'use ctrl-u'.
<infinity> I think we were *this* close to enabling universe d-i builds for all the ARM kernel flavours.  And then they all went away.
<infinity> And I suppose chromebook could go away soon too, with the upstream bits landing in 3.10/3.11?
<infinity> (Landing in multiplatform/-generic, that is)
<infinity> hrw: Sure, but I need to know what that SD image looks like.
<infinity> hrw: (That's what the omap4 ones there are -- SD images)
<hrw> the problem is that to install ubuntu on internal you need to resize STATE partition, reboot so chromeos will reinitialize it, boot again, create gpt partitions, write kernel to one of them etc...
<infinity> Ahh, so you'd need some solid d-i support for the platform in partman and such.
<infinity> (The rebooting bit sounds like a pain)
<hrw> yes
<hrw> and with those 3 users which may care at all it does not have sense
<infinity> Perhaps not.  It might be better to just have wiki instructions somewhere than proper installer support.
<infinity> Though, why is the reboot necessary?  Is ChromeOS blessing the partition somehow?  Can we not synthesize that ourselves?
<hrw> infinity: it creates some dirs there etc
<hrw> setups ecryptfs infra etc
<ogra> is there nothing like gpt_rereadpt() ...  so you dont need to reboot
<hrw> ogra: probably it can be left as it is with hope that chromeos will do what needs to be done on next start
<ogra> right, thats what i was thinking
<hrw> I kind of like current state - no ppa required to get it working
<hrw> flash-kernel needs to be added still
<hrw> bug 1164484 anyone?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1164484 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Add support for checking Device Tree model name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164484
<hrw> we need to sync with Debian...
<hrw> flash-kernel (3.1~exp.1) experimental; urgency=low
<hrw>   [ Ian Campbell ]
<hrw>   * Add support for FDT based devices using /proc/device-tree/model for
<hrw>     detection.
<ogra> i think we have that already
<infinity> Yeah, some FDT work is on my TODO list, along with testing a bunch of -generic platforms.
<ogra> iirc there were some fixes from ppisati and marvin24 ahead of debian
<ogra> (for DT support)
<infinity> We do things a bit differently from Debian, AFAIR, but I'm not sure either of us gets it all entirely right yet.
<hrw> have to take a look
<ogra> well, didnt we release DT based images ?
<ogra> with raring
<ogra> for server at least
<infinity> No.
<ogra> hmm, i thought we had the genric kernel there already
<infinity> We do.
<ogra> so we have to have DT support
<infinity> Not really.
<ogra> else server wouldnt work
<infinity> highbank has the DT flashed in ROM.
<ogra> ah
<infinity> Which requires no userspace support at all.
<infinity> And that's, by far, the preferred method.  If the DT is provided by the ROM/bootloader, we need to do nothing.
<infinity> But some platforms aren't so lucky.
<hrw> device-tree string not found in flash-kernel anyway
<ogra> well, i surely remeber seeing patches for that about 6 months ago already ...
<ogra> look through the f-k buglist perhaps
<hrw> 15:46 < ubot2> Launchpad bug 1164484 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Add support for checking Device Tree model name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164484
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1164484 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Add support for checking Device Tree model name" [Low,Confirmed]
<infinity> They weren't using the proc lookup, they were using the subarch guessing bits, I think, which is much less reliable.
<hrw> ogra: I remember few discussions about it already
<ogra> right
<infinity> hrw: Anyhow, this is on my TODO, since I have some -generic testing and mangling to do as well.
<hrw> and to add chromebook to flash-kernel I will need DT stuff anyway
<hrw> and then with 3.11 hope to get rid of kernel ;)
<hrw> 3.10 will be too minimalistic
<infinity> With any luck, 3.10, but I wouldn't hold my breath on it all landing in time.
<hrw> infinity: from Olof's post 3.10-rc4 lacks many things still
<infinity> Though, you could move linux-chromebook to being ubuntu-3.10 + patches.
<hrw> infinity: plan to move it first to 3.8-chromeos
<infinity> Or ask ppisati to backport a mess of patches, if they hit mainline post-3.10
<hrw> ;D
<infinity> I'd like to ship 3.11 for Workgroups in saucy anyway, but I'm not sure that'll happen.
<ogra> haha, the microsoft kernel ... funny
<hrw> 3.11 kernel should use something with 6.22 as well
<infinity> Actually, 3.11 should land before kernel freeze, so we might get it.
<infinity> Well, just barely.  Maybe.
<infinity> I wonder why Linux hasn't trolled lkml yet with an announcement that the release after 3.11 will be version 95.
<hrw> or 4.0
<infinity> s/Linux/Linus/
<infinity> hrw: No fair, the internal version numbers actually made sense.
<infinity> (Though the NT/win-on-dos convergence was confusing as heck)
<infinity> I really need to corner a marketing guru sometime and get them to explain to me in really small words why "95, ME, 2000, XP, Vista, 7" was deemed more appealing than "4, 4.1, 5.0, 5.1, 6, 7"
<hrw> you forgot 98
<infinity> I did indeed.
<infinity> 98 was 4.1, Me was 4.9
<hrw> heh. flash-kernel/ubuntu was not updated in bzr for few versions ;(
<cjwatson> infinity: Maybe they were going for http://news.softpedia.com/news/Presenting-Windows-CEMeNT-Lost-and-Found-39978.shtml
<infinity> cjwatson: A classic.
<infinity> But, seriously, I've always wondered.  None of these names ever seem well thought-out or consumer-friendly.
<infinity> Adobe ditches version numbers to go to "creative studio", and then cops out with "CS2" and "CS3".
<infinity> Etc.
<hrw> 95/98/2000/Me were ~fine - just ~year of release
<infinity> It's entertaining to me, but it must be frustrating as heck to people who have no clue what they're buying.
<hrw> can we force
<hrw> ops
<hrw> I see how DT is handled in Debian
<hrw> not quite what we wanted during discussions
<hrw> as they go for DTname OR cpuinfo-name
<hrw>  13 files changed, 333 insertions(+), 194 deletions(-)
<hrw> huge change
<hrw> no changelog/control:  11 files changed, 125 insertions(+), 120 deletions(-)
<hrw>  9 files changed, 98 insertions(+), 9 deletions(-)
<hrw> http://pastebin.com/ExmnaiMS - ubuntu changes on top of Debian flash-kernel
<hrw> there are some places where Debian code took over Ubuntu one
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-07
<Noskcaj> can someone take a look at bug 1177115 and bug 1177116
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1177115 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "New partition table confirmation is broken" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177115
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1177116 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "maximise button does nothing in Ubiquity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177116
<Teduardo> Any chance that we'll get a new install kernel for 12.04 anytime soon which will support I217-V and I217-LM
<Teduardo> ?
<Teduardo> shows up as Intel Corporation Device 153a in 12.04
<Teduardo> it appears to work OK in 12.10 and 13.04
<Teduardo> Sorry, I mean netboot support
<cjwatson> Do you know which kernel module supports it in 12.04?
<Teduardo> looks like this is the already being discussed on it
<Teduardo> http://markmail.org/message/3hvneffw3e5cy56a#query:+page:1+mid:3hvneffw3e5cy56a+state:results
<Teduardo> just wondering if it will ever make it's way down into a netboot, got loads of laptops coming in without cds lol
<Teduardo> heck yeah usb stick installs
<cjwatson> have you tried the precise-updates netboot images?
<Teduardo> this is the exact one that i just tried
<Teduardo> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<cjwatson> Try .../images/quantal-netboot/ instead
<cjwatson> That's the backported 12.10 stack
<Teduardo> that will install 12.04.2?
<cjwatson> Yes
<Teduardo> weird.
<cjwatson> With a 12.10ish kernel
<Teduardo> ahhhh
<cjwatson> It's described in the link from the post you linked to above ...
<Teduardo> is there any plan to kind of make the normal method function in the future?
<cjwatson> Nope
<Teduardo> anytime i've gone off of the beaten path it's been somewhat of a disaster; more so with debian but also sometimes with ubuntu
<cjwatson> The quantal-netboot (and later raring-netboot etc.) images are fully supported
<cjwatson> The 12.04ish netboot images are deliberately being preserved for people for whom the hardware enablement stacks break
<cjwatson> But the quantal-netboot images correspond to what's shipped on 12.04.2 CD images
<cjwatson> So a different answer: those are the normal method now :)
<Teduardo> so it will install the quantal kernel or it will use the quantal kernel only to install the normal bits?
<cjwatson> The former
<cjwatson> Well, the version of the 3.5 kernel backported from quantal to precise
<Teduardo> and there is really no down side of using a completely different kernel train in 12.04?
<cjwatson> You'd have to ask #ubuntu-kernel about that ... I just deliver the bits
<cjwatson> But if there's a downside, you're sharing it with everyone who installed 12.04.2 from scratch
<cjwatson> Again, this is the kernel 12.04.2 ships with by default
<Teduardo> so why couldnt we simply update the kernel/initrd on 12.04.2 netboot to you know have the right intel driver? just only works in 3.0.5?
<Teduardo> err 3.5 i mean
<cjwatson> 16:58 <cjwatson> The 12.04ish netboot images are deliberately being preserved for people for whom the hardware enablement stacks break
<cjwatson> I could have chosen to rename netboot -> old-netboot or something instead, but I preferred new semantics => new name
<Teduardo> ok and final question any chance you can give me the full path of the 12.04.2 netboot installer which has the newer kernel?
<Teduardo> i couldn't find it given the breadcrumbs
<Teduardo> sorry, i know i'm the worst
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/quantal-netboot/
<Teduardo> well the good news for you guys is that debian 7 doesnt work at all with haswell's nics, so that's fun =)
<Teduardo> good work at least making an effort
<cjwatson> well, I don't view us as being in competition with Debian; I'm a Debian developer too
<Teduardo> ah... well.. alrighty i'll leave that one alone then =)
<cjwatson> Their kernel guys are pretty dynamic so it wouldn't surprise me if a point release sorts that out
<Teduardo> in 18 month
<Teduardo> s
<cjwatson> No, point release, not release.
<Teduardo> no, i know; they almost never update their install images either
<cjwatson> Not true.  Point releases are much more frequent.
<Teduardo> well then i'll check and see if deb7 has a new installer then =)
<Teduardo> thanks!
<cjwatson> It won't have yet, but wheezy only just released so the first point release is still in preparation.
<cjwatson> Just saying that "almost never" is pretty astonishingly unfair.
<Teduardo> Ahh, there was a 12 month lull between the 12th generation Dell server release and being able to install Debian 6 on an H710
<Teduardo> but i guess that doesn't mean almost never
<Teduardo> and the broadcom nic silliness is a lot of fun too still
<cjwatson> They did seven point releases over the lifetime of squeeze: http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/errata
<Teduardo> but yeah whatever it's free
<cjwatson> Looks like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=705959 is the bug to track
<ubot2`> Debian bug 705959 in linux "Intel i210/i217 Ethernet adapters (igb drivers)" [Wishlist,Open]
<Teduardo> cool.
<p3t3rk> For some reason, precise doesn't honor package pinnings during installation.  Is there a way to specify in the preseed the installation of _only_ stable packages?
<xnox> p3t3rk: what do you mean by stable packages?
<xnox> p3t3rk: and during installation (using ubiquity or server/alternate installer) apt is not used, so pinnings are not honored.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-08
<Guest42058> Hello! I am currently running Ubuntu from a USB stick, but I'm in the trial mode or something (I apologize for my bad terminiology). Anyway, will installing the full Ubuntu overwrite my hard drive? I'd like to keep it on the external USB if possible.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-02
<brendand> cjwatson, i'm encountering some test failures in the trunk of click - have you seen that?
<cjwatson> brendand: which branch exactly?
<cjwatson> lp:click?
<brendand> cjwatson, yeah
<cjwatson> lp:click/devel is our development area FWIW, but lp:click was the last uploaded thing and certainly should work
<cjwatson> brendand: can you pastebin the failure?
<brendand> i'll try and get a pastebin
<cjwatson> brendand: works for me though
<cjwatson> well, on trusty
<brendand> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7573246/
<cjwatson> brendand: what release of Ubuntu are you running this on, and what commands did you run to reproduce that from a fresh branch?
<cjwatson> I'm assuming you've checked that all build-dependencies are satisfied
<brendand> cjwatson, it is utopic. i've run apt-get build-dep click before.
<brendand> cjwatson, i'm pretty sure these ran succesfully a couple of weeks ago during the sprint.
<cjwatson> ok, which architecture?
<cjwatson> just so I can try to reproduce it
<brendand> cjwatson, amd64
<cjwatson> brendand: hmm, why is that saying 0.4.22 at the top?  lp:click is 0.4.23.1 right now
<cjwatson> brendand: works for me in a clean utopic/amd64 chroot after "apt-get build-dep click" and then "debian/rules build" as my user
<cjwatson> and ./run-tests also works after additionally "apt-get install python-tox python-apt python-gi"
<mwharris> cjwatcon: thanks. now i'll try to figure out how to test proposed with our setup
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-07
<vorburger> hello ubuntu-installer experts.. I'm doing a fresh 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) install on a new laptop that had Win 8 with UEFI on GPT pre-installed, and I'd like to dual boot. Because I want to use encryption, I did Installation type Something else, created the crypt container etc. and a /boot partition. I've put grub 2 into my /boot. Now it keeps booting Windows, with no option for Linux, which is probably normal? Some posts sugg
<vorburger> est the use of some Windows tool called EasyBCD, which I've tried and gotten it to add a Linux menu entry to the UEFI menu, but selecting that leads to some AutoNeoGrub0.mbr 0xc000000f.. :( How do you do such a set-up correct? I don't really care about EasyBCD obviously, and other solution that works (and allows me to dual boot into the existing Windows 8 UEFI..) would be MUCH APPRECIATED!  I could post Linux Boot Repair to
<vorburger> ol info, if that helps to proceed?
<vorburger> I'm having issues with UEFI booting, can someone here help me with what's wrong in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607329/ ?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-06-04
<bauxit> hy
<bauxit> do you know something wrong with ubiquity or just me
<bauxit> http://s12.postimg.org/3lo2bhqjg/Screenshot_from_2015_06_04_15_55_14.jpg
<bauxit> i cant install mint
<cyphermox> bauxit: that reminds me of another bug I saw before, but I'm not sure why it's doing this
<cyphermox> any partitions already on that disk?
<bauxit> yes
<bauxit> 3 partition
<bauxit> but i try with full clean hdd and i give same error
<bauxit> btw
<bauxit> text mode install never give backk
<bauxit> ?
<bauxit> i understand some people like brainless clicking but i think its not good way
<bauxit> maybe with option (expert/basic) install
<bauxit> expert with text mode and basic with gui
<bauxit> what do you think?
<bauxit> i hope this bug will be fix soon
<bauxit> if i can help you i do
<bauxit> but i'm beginner :)
<bauxit> with same english skill :)
<cjwatson> bauxit: Ubuntu has a text mode installer (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/; despite the name, doesn't have to be netbooted, you can burn the mini.iso to a CD or write it to a USB stick and go from there).  However, we don't support Linux Mint here; you'll have to ask them if they have a similar facility.
<bauxit> ok but i burn to usb disk and i boot from usb
<bauxit> thans for help
<bauxit> *stick
<bauxit> ^^
<bauxit> well i try it thanks
<bauxit> i hope i can do it
<bauxit> sorry for disturb
<cyphermox> cjwatson: thanks.
<infinity> cjwatson: Hey, thanks for reminding me that netboot is missing wily. :P
<cjwatson> infinity: yw :)
<infinity> All fixed.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-06
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1589466
<zachsalz> i'm having trouble preseeding my install - i've created a user in the cfg file with an encrypted password, but it always asks me to enter a password
<zachsalz> i've also tried with an unencrypted password
<zachsalz> any ideas?
<zachsalz> also, i'm looking for a way to skip the part where it asks to download updates during install or 3rd party packages
<xnox> zachsalz, pastebin you preseed....
<xnox> did you read ubuntu installer guide?
<xnox> paste.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-08
<impostocaus_> how do i install debain to a usb drive?
<impostocaus_> or rather a dabain installer
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-09
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Hi, you about?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, 16.10 is un-installable :-( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1589466
 * flexiondotorg is installing Yakkety test machines using mini.iso like an animal :-(
<ogra_> like ... with making grunt sounds every time you hit enter ?
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: yes, I was fixing that yesterday, just needs a ubiquity rebuild now
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thank for the update :-)
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Yes, grunting and shuffling ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<cj> hey folks!
<CarlFK> Bug #1587889
<CarlFK> I installed over my fixed grub, back to not booting
<CarlFK> #1587889
<CarlFK> Hmm.. I thought there was a bug bot.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1587889
#ubuntu-installer 2018-06-04
<enyc> OoOoOOo didnt realize this channel existed...
<enyc> Query on tracking-down an installer-annoyance...  In 18.04 installer custom partitioning  keeps "auto-mounting" linuxswap-partitions (even if manually onmounted before starting ubiquity)..
<enyc> This makes creating/formatting a new crypto partition impossible (even if not using the swap for the encrypted install), it complains about unsafe-swap mounted etc...  and/or other failure cases in trying to modify partitions because swap mounted --    Any idea if this is acutalyl a ubiquity-issue  or some underpinning udev/systemd/whatever thats' setup for live-cd-mode that does stuff upon
<enyc> rescanning ptbl etc?.
<enyc> I notice theres' a large number of bugs (and old bugs!) in launchpad associated with ubiquity ...  suspect many defunct now.
<enyc> I'm happy to collect syslogs and whatever...  but be good to be given a $clue on above please =)
#ubuntu-installer 2018-06-05
<enyc> error
#ubuntu-installer 2018-06-06
<enyc> Oops... had much rebooted and lost text etc...  I was trying to ask how/where best to look to try to track-down an installer-relahed bug.
<enyc> Even if you "swapoff -a" and check /proc/swaps empty... when runnnig ubiquity from e.g.  18.04 MATE 64bit image,  and doing   e.g.  custom-partitioning,  -- it keeps 're-swapon' existing linux-swap partitions...
<enyc> This causes problems for editing partitions, or donig things like creating a (separate) encrypted partition (refuses, because 'unsafe swap detected')
<enyc> Should I be looking in ubiquity itself?  is there likely something triggered by 'rescan-partitions' call, e.g. in udev//systemd  somewhere-else,  as part of the live-cd arrangement ?
#ubuntu-installer 2019-06-04
<Steven_> hi everyone, I'm automating the ubuntu installation and using preseed/early_command to prompt the user for a password to decrypt some secrets stored on the install CD. When I do this with plymouth ask-question, it works, but with ask-for-password, nothing seems to happen. Any idea why this might be and/or how I can debug this?
<Steven_> well, this is interesting. if I specify --debug, I actually get prompted for a password, but the prompt is "#NULL"
<Steven_> this is on 19.04 by the way
